#ubuntu-tr 2011-07-25
<SanDiego> merhabalar
<gneral> selam
<gneral> $sorgu2=mysql_query("SELECT urunler.modelnu, urunler.katnu, urunler.kategori, urunler.kresim, urunler.bresim, ebatlar.m2, ebatlar.olcu, kategori.id, kategori.isim, kategori.m2fiyat from urunler, ebatlar, kategori WHERE kategori.id=$_GET[katNu]");
<gneral> burada goze yanlis gelen birsey var mi?
<primeras> gneral: burayı böyle direk kullanaman
<primeras> $_GET[katNu]
<primeras> katnu ne ayrıca tırnak olması lazım
<primeras> orda
<primeras> get'ide tırnaklaman lazım
<gneral> tesekkurler primeras , gordum simdi
<gneral> "$_GET['katNu']");
<gneral> boyle olmasi gerek galiba?
<primeras>  . "$_GET['katNu']");
<primeras> şeklinde yap
<gneral> ya ben beceremiyorum, ya da ben beceremiyorum
<gneral> hmm, oldu
<gneral> phpmyadmin sağolsun
<Kartagis> selam krgeneral :)
<Kartagis> selam krgeneral :)
<gneral> hmm, oto mesajmis :)
<gneral> selam
<ziyaretci_2vou> selam
<ziyaretci_2vou> 4 gundur pc acmiyordum, bugun actim youtube video yuklemiyor, acaba degisiklik mi yaptilar sitede yoksa java filan mi yuklemem lazim, ne yapmam lazim sizce
<saimazoon> merhaba
<etsw> ubuntu hakkinda bir sorum var
<Kartagis> haydi sor sor
<etsw> hani windowsta baslangic klasorune ekleyince pc baslayinca otomatik basliyordu oraya eklenenler, linuxte nasil yapiliyor pc baslayinca otomatik olarak "x programi calissin filan" diye
<etsw> nasilsin bu arada Kartagis  :)
<Kartagis> update-rc.d
<Kartagis> iyiyim sen?
<etsw> basim agriyor azcik, sabah 8 aksam 6 yazokulu iste
<etsw> ama iyiyim =)
<Kartagis> örneğin openvpn'in başlamasını istiyorsan update-rc.d openvpn defaults
<Kartagis> nerede yazokulundasın?
<etsw> hmm hani gecengun localhosta kurmustum xampp, onun acilmasini istiyorum her acildiginda, her defasinda unutuyorum acmayi
<etsw> kayseri'de yazokulundayim. ilk donem hic gitmedim okula, onlari temizliyorum
<etsw> bu /etc yazacagima her defasinda otomatikman elim /etsw'ye kayiyor :/
<Kartagis> bak şöyle yap
<Kartagis> ./e yaz tab tuşuna bas
<Kartagis> noktasız tabii
<etsw> bazi dosyalari ilk 3 harfini istiyor ondan dolayi alisamadim tab olayina, bu arada dedigin gibi yaptim /etc/inid.d icinde bulamadi dosyayi orda mi olmali
<etsw> baktim o dosyaya openvpn diye bir dosya da yok
<Kartagis> ben sadece örnek vermiştim
<Kartagis> openvpn diye
<etsw> o openvpn yerine path versek olur mu sence
<saimazoon> merhaba hepinize
<etsw> merhaba
<saimazoon> gelecek yil türkiye'ye tasinacagim
<etsw> oley \o
<saimazoon> bir web sahifa taniyor musunuz computer is bulmak için?
<saimazoon> istanbul'da oturacagimi sanirim
<etsw> is olmadan mi geliyorsun
<saimazoon> kolay mi is yapkmak?
<saimazoon> evet
<Kartagis> saimazoon: www.kariyer.net
<Kartagis> saimazoon: yapmak*
<Kartagis> saimazoon: sayfa*
<saimazoon> kolay mi is bulmak diye
<Kartagis> no ficil
<etsw> kisiye bagli, isteklerine bagli
<etsw> benim icin kolay; world of warcraft parami + yemek parami versinler yeter.
<etsw> ama ailem icin zor, birikim yapmak filan
<Kartagis> si tú tiene qualificación
<saimazoon> bueno, soy ingeniero de computadores
<saimazoon> no sé si es suficiente
<saimazoon> peki, bilgisayar mühendisligiyim
<etsw> nerden anladin ispanyol oldugunu ?
<saimazoon> yeter oldugunu bilmiyorum
<Kartagis> muhendisiyim*
<saimazoon> ah, mühendis
<saimazoon> sagol
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<etsw> a.s
<Kartagis> etsw: #linguistics kanalındayız
<saimazoon> etsw, hep baska bir kanalda konusuyoruz
<etsw> anladim
<saimazoon> etsw, sen nerdesin
<Kartagis> ispanyol değil, romanyalı
<etsw> ben de ispanyolca ogrenmeye basladim : www.ispanyol.com sayilari filan ezberliyorum :D
<etsw> saimazoon:  turkiye
<saimazoon> nerede turkiyede
<Kartagis> saimazoon: you were from Romaina, right?
<etsw> Kayseri
<saimazoon> no, Spanish
<ahmetkanar> arkadaşlar sizde empaty ile msn de görüntülü görüşme oluyormu
<saimazoon> but I was living in Romania until last february
<Kartagis> damn
<saimazoon> right now im in china
<saimazoon> i lived in romania for a couple years
<etsw> ahmetkanar:  ben emesene kullaniyorum ama goruntulu konusma icin Google+ kullaniyorum artik
<Kartagis> oh, that's why I remember wrong
<ahmetkanar> google + ya nasıl üye olucam ben
<etsw> ahmetkanar:  eger karsidakinin ve senin gmail'in varsa browser uzerinden de konusabilirsiniz
<Kartagis> ahmetkanar: sana davetiye göndereyim mi?
<ahmetkanar> süper olur hocam
<ahmetkanar> bende merak ediyordum
<ahmetkanar> ahmetkanar54@gmail.com :)
<etsw> ahmetkanar:  gmail'ine gir, sign in yap chatten, sonra konusacagin insanla invite video chat yap hem daha hizli msnden filan
<etsw> ama o kisinin de gmaili olmasi lazim
<ahmetkanar> yok forumda konu açıldı linuxta msn de görüntülü görüşme diye
<ahmetkanar> kimse deolmuyor ama bende oluyor
<ahmetkanar> nasul yaptım oldu bilmiyorum
<etsw> ha ben de yeniyim linuxte bilmiyorum :) ben cozum bulmaya calistim baska yollardan pardon
<ahmetkanar> empaty ile oluyor
<ahmetkanar> bende sizde bilemem
<ahmetkanar> :D
<etsw> ben emesene kullaniyorum da 6 aydir msn actigim yok, hic denemedim =)
<ahmetkanar> abi kızlar msn kullanmasa sorun yokta hepsi msn kullanıyor:D
<etsw> o da dogru, baska bir sey anlatmasi guc oluyor
<ahmetkanar> yani skype bile zar zor bazen oluyor yani
<ahmetkanar> bakalım ümidi google + ya bağladık
<etsw> biz denedik de, izinsiz baskalari konusmaya dahil oluyor mu bilmiyorum onu
<etsw> Kartagis: paket ismi yazmak zorundayim degil mi uptade-rc.d ye? yani atiyorum .tar ile indirip kurdugum bir sey olmaz ?
<Kartagis> olmaz, sanmam
<Kartagis> ama şöyle yaparsın
<Kartagis>  /etc/init.d/ altında onun için bir sembolik bağ oluşturursun
<etsw> yani kisayol olusturmak icin mi ?
<Kartagis> sonra da update-rc.d yapabilirsin sanırım
<Kartagis> man ln
<etsw> yani kardesim /etc/inid.d/xampp/ bulamayabilirsin ama o baska yerde aslinda..
<etsw> diyorum pc ye ?
<Kartagis> evet
<etsw> isallah anlasiriz pc ile =)
<Kartagis> ln -s /etc/init.d/xampp /xampp/yolu
<etsw> bir sey sorabilir miyim
<Kartagis> sanırım buydu, hep karıştırıyorum
<Kartagis> tabii
<etsw> mesela ben /etc/init.d icindeyim terminalde
<saimazoon> Kartagis,
<saimazoon> do you think it'd be hard for me to find a job
<etsw> ama onu pencere olarak acmak istiyorum, explore filan gibi bir komut var mi ?
<saimazoon> i'm really looking forward to settle in istanbul for a while
<saimazoon> let's say a couple years
<saimazoon> i don't know to which extent international companies there expect their employees to know perfect turkish
<Kartagis> it shouldn't be hard to find a job as an engineer
<etsw> saimazoon:  bircok yabanci firma var, onlari arastir once, sonra Turk'lere gecersin
<saimazoon> anladim
<Kartagis> etsw: nautilus /gitmek/istedigin/yer
<saimazoon> Kartagis, kimse istanbulun sokaklarinda bisiklet kullaniyor mu?
<Blaguvest> :)
<saimazoon> mesela simdilikle cindeyim
<ahmetkanar> google + daha çok gelişicek galiba
<ahmetkanar> :)
<Kartagis> tabii, ama cok yol yok
<saimazoon> herzaman heryere bisikletle gidiyorum
<ahmetkanar> çok kullanışlı bir arayüzü yok daha
<Kartagis> saimazoon: simdilik*
<saimazoon> sagol
<Kartagis> saimazoon: separate "her zaman"
<etsw> ahmetkanar: cok yavasladi 2 haftadir neredeyse
<saimazoon> alright
<Kartagis> herzaman is wrong
<saimazoon> i never know when to put them together or separate
<ahmetkanar> google yaparsa yapar ya herifler geliştiriyorlar ya
<ahmetkanar> sonunda kurtulcaz bu facebooktan
<ahmetkanar> :D
<Kartagis> you'll never know if some non-me guy tries to teach you
<etsw> saimazoon:  butun her'ler ayri yazilir
<etsw> her sey, her zaman
<Kartagis> etsw: her zaman değil
<Kartagis> etsw: herbiri
<saimazoon> hersey
<saimazoon> herkes
<Kartagis> her şey*
<saimazoon> herkes beraber yazilirdigini dusunuyorum
<etsw> Kartagis:  Söz bulunamadı.
<etsw> Aşağıdaki sözlerden birini mi aramak istediniz?
<etsw> her bir
<etsw> turk dil kurumu sitesinden
<Kartagis> herkes is a complete different word
<Kartagis> hmm, bilmiyordum
<etsw> evet herkes birlesik o ayri bir sey =)
<etsw> her daim mesela o da ayri
<Kartagis> saimazoon: wanna see my pussy?
<Kartagis> http://people.sabanciuniv.edu/mtozses/wetpussy.jjpg
<etsw> ahmetkanar: google wave de yapmislardi ama tutmadi =)
<Kartagis> 2.88" diskler gibi o da gitti
<ahmetkanar> buzz da vardı ama bu sefer olucak
<ahmetkanar> facebook biticek
<ahmetkanar> :
<Kartagis> gooey vardı sonra
<etsw> google'in basarisindan degil bence, facebook'tan artik sikilmalarindan dolayi
<saimazoon> o sayfada hiç bir sey bulamandi
<Kartagis> eğer şu davetiye olayı kalkarsa daha iyi olabilir
<Kartagis> http://people.sabanciuniv.edu/mtozses/wetpussy.jpg
<Kartagis> sorru
<Kartagis> sorry*
<saimazoon> olayi ne demek
<saimazoon> 'if it gets up to that invitation it would be better'
<etsw> gel de acikla :D
<Kartagis> cümlede kullan
<etsw> olayi means "zamazingosu"
<saimazoon> eget su davetiye olayi
<Kartagis> invitation thing
<saimazoon> lol
<saimazoon> wet pussy
<saimazoon> haha
<saimazoon> isik kedi
<etsw> islak*
<Kartagis> islak
<etsw> baya ogrenmis ama lan helal
<ahmetkanar> bu ubuntu one süper bişeymiş ya:D
<Kartagis> dropbox gibi bir şey mi o?
<etsw> ben de deneyecektim ubuntu one, unuttum ya, yarin ona bakayim
<Kartagis> ben hiç kullanmadım
<ahmetkanar> eet dropbox gini
<ahmetkanar> gibi
<ahmetkanar> bana daha kullanışlı gelid
<Kartagis> hardy'den beri ubuntu kullanıyorum
<Kartagis> ayıp bana
<etsw> ben nokiaclub gibi bir sey hayal ediyordum veya bu iphonelardaki seyin adi neydi
<ahmetkanar> hardy yi hatırladım en güzel ubuntuydu
<Kartagis> app store?
<etsw> evet app store
<ahmetkanar> bi network manager hatası vardı :D
<etsw> cunku ubuntu kurarken orda bedava muzik indirebilirsiniz filan yaziyordu
<ahmetkanar> arkadaşlar ati x kartlarında sürücü kurulmuyor dimi
<ahmetkanar> ubuntu için
<ahmetkanar> http://appzpro.softarchive.net/chromeos_vanilla_r.748835.html arladaşlar bu sizce doğrumudur
<ahmetkanar> bana orjinal mac osx gibi geldi de çok benziyor mac osx e
<etsw> bilmiyorum ben de acemiyim :)
<etsw> baksana bi update-rc.d bile yapamadim :D
<ahmetkanar> one işe yarıyorki
<ahmetkanar> bende bilmiyorum :D
<ahmetkanar> ne olduğunu
<etsw> pc acilinca otomatik calistiriyormus programlari
<ahmetkanar> startup manager e ne oldu
<ahmetkanar> ?
<etsw> o ne
<ahmetkanar> pardon startup application
<ahmetkanar> açılışta çalışan programlar işte
<ahmetkanar> ?
<etsw> bilmiyorum nerde o
<ahmetkanar> gnome-session-properties
<ahmetkanar> yaz konsola
<etsw> vaay guzelmis
<ahmetkanar> sistem-tercihler de açılış uygulamaları
<etsw> ekledim
<ahmetkanar> başka varmı yapamadığın bişey merak ettiğin yada
<ahmetkanar> yardımım dokunur belki
<etsw> search konusunda cok beceriksizim, bulamiyorum bir dosyayi
<etsw> mesela atiyorum irc'ye baglanmak icin weechat kullaniyorum ama nereye kurdu anlamadim onu?
<etsw> ben acilista onu gostermek istesem path'ini bilmiyorum, nasil arayacam
<ahmetkanar> uygulamalar - internet e baktın mı
<etsw> o ne
<ahmetkanar> ama ben xchat i tercih ederim
<ahmetkanar> sen ubuntu 11.04 mü kullanıyorsun
<etsw> dcc chat lazim bana o yuzden bunu kullaniyorum
<etsw> 10.10 kurdum ama kendisi otomatik yukseltti
<ahmetkanar> bide unity galiba sol kısımda panal varmı
<etsw> suan 11.bisey ama tam ne bilmiyorum
<etsw> yok cunku acilista classic gnome da ac diyorum
<ahmetkanar> sol üsttte başlat menüsü gibi var ya
<ahmetkanar> tıkla ona
<ahmetkanar> sonra üst kısma yaz işte
<ahmetkanar> o çıkar saten
<etsw> ha o search yok iste, ama komutlari ogrenmek istiyorum da cok karisik ya bilemedim neyse =)
<ahmetkanar> ben hala gnome 2 yi kullandığım için ondan sende unity olduğunu unuttum
<ahmetkanar> yok konsolu aç
<ahmetkanar> porogramın adını yaz
<ahmetkanar> açılır
<ahmetkanar> prorgram
<etsw> tamam da demin soyledigin gnome-sessions-properties de path secmek lazim oluyor
<ahmetkanar> yok patch e
<ahmetkanar> komut kısmınıa dediğimi yaz komutu yani
<ahmetkanar> olur
<etsw> yazdim, dur bi deniyeyim bakayim caliscak mi
<etsw> yok calismadi :)
<etsw> neden calismadi cunku tam path girmedim bi daha denim
<Kartagis> buenas noches, iyi geceler, good night, bon nuit, güten nacht, bueno notte
<etsw> yaptim :)
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<etsw> ahmetkanar:  eksisozluk sende hata veriyor mu
<ahmetkanar> one oluyor hocam
<etsw> Http/1.1 Service Unavailable  yaziyor bende :/
<ahmetkanar> eskisozlük
<ahmetkanar> ?
<etsw> www.eksisozluk.com var ya bilmiyor musun
<ahmetkanar> aynı hata
<ahmetkanar> bendede
<etsw> iyi o zaman bi tek bende sorun yok :)
<etsw> neyse yatayim ben hadi iyi geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2011-07-26
<etsw> merhaba bir sorum var
<Kartagis> haydi sor sor
<etsw> nasilsin Kartagis  :)
<etsw> tabii tek sorum bu degil
<Kartagis> iyiyim sen?
<etsw> yorgunum yine, dersler dersler.. ama gecme istegi var icimde ilk defa =)
<etsw> bos vakitlerde de linux iste, sey soracaktim
<etsw> simdi mesela pc'ye os kurmadan linux cd'sini takinca try ubuntu yapinca veya ubunturu kurarken internet driverini kendi taniyor hemen
<Kartagis> evet?
<etsw> kurduktan sonra da update filan diyorsun veya driverlari hep kendi buluyor.
<etsw> simdi pc'ye takacagim fotograf makinesi, mp3 player, telefon gibi cihazlarin da driverlarini
<etsw> kendi otomatik mi buluyor yoksa update etme gibi bir sansim var mi
<Kartagis> kendisi tanır
<etsw> daha dogrusu atiyorum nokia'nin nokia pc suite tarzi programlari var, cd ile veriyorlar. madem internet driverini kendisi bulabilen bir isletim sistemi
<etsw> takilan cihazin cd'sini veya benzeri bir seyi bulabilecek bir kapasitede mi
<Kartagis> pc suite sadece bir program
<etsw> yani takinca cihazi : bununla ilgili soyle programlar var, kurmak ister misin tarzi netten bulmaz di mi
<Kartagis> usb sürücüsü kurulu ise her işletim sisteminde yaparsın
<Kartagis> hayır
<etsw> anladim
<etsw> sadece browser olarak acmaya yarayacak kadar driverini kendi bulur
<Kartagis> evet
#ubuntu-tr 2011-07-27
<primeras> google apps te mail adresi olan var mı
<Kartagis> evet
<primeras> Kartagis: bişi sorcam
<primeras> bende xxx.com diye bi domain var diyelim
<Kartagis> sor
<primeras> ben mail@xxx.com adresini google apps üzerindne kontrol etmek istiyorum
<primeras> atıyorum 2 gün sonra hosting tamamen kapandı ama domain aktif
<primeras> ben yine google apps üzerindne maillerimi kullanabilir miyim
<Kartagis> evet
<primeras> yani hosting ile bir alakası yok öyle mi?
<Kartagis> yok
<Kartagis> sadece mx kaydını düzenlemen lazım
<Kartagis> mx aspmx.google.com olacak
<Kartagis> bir de cname kaydı oluştur
<Kartagis> o da ghs.l.google.com adresine baksın,
<primeras> mx kaydı için hosting gerekli değil mi
<Kartagis> hayır
<Kartagis> onu alanadını aldığın yerden yapabilirsin
<Kartagis> aspmx.l.google.com imiş
<primeras> tamam teşekkürler Kartagis
<Kartagis> rica ederim
<Kartagis> eğer istersen sana web barındırma konusunda yardımcı olabilirim
<primeras> sağol. hostingim varda eğer kapanırsa google appste kapanır mı onu merak etmiştim
<Kartagis> nereden aldın barındırma?
<primeras> idealhosting
<Kartagis> kaça aldın ve de
<primeras> arkadaşımın sunucusundayım
<Kartagis> istediğin her şeyi yapıyorlar mı?
<Kartagis> ha tamam
<primeras> ücret ödemiyorum. arada para yolluyom
<primeras> senin firma ne Kartagis
<Kartagis> kendi firmam
<primeras> ismi ne özel değilse
<Kartagis> bilgisayarciniz.org
<Kartagis> web tasarımı, web barındırma, e-posta barındırma, vpn barındırma
<Kartagis> gerçi vpn barındırma için biraz uğraşmam lazım
<Kartagis> ldap ile konuşturmam lazım
<primeras> 22 ağustostan sonra vpn işi patlayacak gibi Kartagis
<primeras> :)
<Kartagis> şu anda ben kullanıyorum, ama ldap sunucu kurmam ve openvpn'i ldap ile konuşturmam lazım
<gneral> selam
<Kartagis> selam krgeneral :)
<Kartagis> selam krgeneral :)
<Guest48033> merhaba
<etsw> merhaba
<Guest48033> birşey soracaktım
<Guest48033> windows üzerinde iso uzantılı dosyaları açmak için, pwer iso, daemon tools gibi programlar kullanıyorduk
<Guest48033> linuxta hangi programı kullanabiliriz?
<Guest48033> LinuxMİnt kullanıyorum
<etsw> ben de yeniyim bilmiyorum
<Guest48033> peki
<etsw> ama linuxun kendi mount etme ozelligi var
<etsw> diye biliyorum
<Guest48033> sağolasın yinede
<etsw> yani tam komutu hatirlamiyorum da dur bakalim netten
<etsw> acemi dayanismasi
<Guest48033> :)
<etsw> http://ss64.com/bash/  bak burda komutlar var
<etsw>   mount    Mount a file system  bu da aradigimiz komut
<etsw> Guest48033:  ilgili konu da su bak : http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=5186.0
<etsw> adam bilgiyi aldi gitti
<etsw> yaptin mi
<mint_> yok yapmadım henüz
<etsw> demin cekip gittin
<etsw> verdigim linki gordun mu
<mint_> pc yeniden başlatmam gerekti kusura bakma
<mint_> ubuntu linkini mi diyorsun
<etsw> evet http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=5186.0
<mint_> program geçmişi gösterdiği için yazdıkların duruyor
<etsw> sudo mount -o loop /iso/dosyasinin/pathi  /kurmak/istedigin/path
<etsw> sanirim boyle, tam bilmiyorum
<mint_> sağolasın. şimdi birşey kuruyorum ondan sonra deneyeceğim
<etsw> kur kur
<etsw> niye linux kurdun
<Kartagis> evet öyle
<etsw> ne dersin abi pi$iyor muyum? :P
<Kartagis> evet evet aferin
<Kartagis> selam primeras
<primeras> aleyküm selam Kartagis
<etsw> Kartagis:  bu printscreen basinca otomatik kendisi save as diyor ya, onun kontrolu options filan nerden yapiliyor
<etsw> yani screenshot-1.png screenshot-2.png filan aliyor, ben -1 -2 diye degil de screenshot1.png veya screenshot2.png almasini istiyorum dosya type'in
<Kartagis> bilmiyorum
<Kartagis> hiç bakmadım nereden yapılır diye
<etsw> mumble kuramadim ya :(
<etsw> simdi mesela bir seyi sudo apt-get install ile kurunca, sonra yeni bir release cikinca update yapiyoruz ama eski versiyon istiyorsak onu yapabiliyor muyuz
<etsw> komutla
<primeras> depolara bak belki vardır
<etsw> yani mesela primeras 3.4 version varsa suan, ama benim 1.2 isime yariyorsa
<etsw> sudo apt-get install primeras.1.2 filan mi yazcam
<primeras> yok
<primeras> öyle bulacağını sanmam
<primeras> internetteki depolara
<primeras> bakman lazım
<etsw> nasıl bakacam acaba
<primeras> neyi arıyon
<etsw> mumble 1.1 versiyonunu
<Kartagis> şu an
<primeras> etsw, derleme yapabiliyon mu
<etsw> derleme derken ?
<primeras> tar.gz
<primeras> yi kurabiliyon mu
<etsw> iste ona bakacaktim ben de simdi readmesi vardir herhalde
<primeras> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mumble/1.2.0~beta1-1
<primeras> şöyle bişi var
<etsw> 1.2 degil 1.1 destekliyormus server dur bi bakayim, yaparsam basinizi agritmiyayim :)
<primeras> etsw, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mumble/1.1.3-0ubuntu2
<primeras> bi de
<primeras> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mumble/1.1.3-0ubuntu2.1
<etsw> 1.1.0 buldum http://sourceforge.net/projects/mumble/files/Mumble/1.1.0/ da
<etsw> ama kurarken "qmake" diye bir komut soyluyor
<etsw> sanirim o komut yok bende
<etsw> The program 'qmake' can be found in the following packages:
<etsw>  * qt3-dev-tools
<etsw>  * qt4-qmake
<primeras> kur ikisini de gitsin
<primeras> :)
<Kartagis> etsw: sudo apt-get install program-adi=versiyon
<etsw> = mi var arada
<Kartagis> evet
<etsw> beceremedim
<Kartagis> @google downgrade php
<f0und> Kartagis: Reverting or downgrade PHP 5.3 to 5.2 in Ubuntu Lucid Lynx 10.04 ...: <http://www.nickveenhof.be/blog/reverting-or-downgrade-php-53-52-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-1004>; Downgrade PHP 5.3 to 5.2 | Dusty Reagan: <http://dustyreagan.com/downgrade-php-5-3-to-5-2/>; Install (downgrade) php 5.2.x in Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid « KAndy – Live: <http://mrkandy.wordpress.com/2010/04/16/install-php-5-2-x-in- (2 more messages)
<Kartagis> etsw: 1. linki oku
<Kartagis> buna benzer bir şey yapmalısın
<Kartagis> @google kartagis
<f0und> Kartagis: Kartagis | drupal.org: <http://drupal.org/user/742906>; Kartagis's sandbox: TCMB | drupal.org: <http://drupal.org/sandbox/Kartagis/1186212>; Tolga (kartagis) on Twitter: <http://twitter.com/kartagis>; drupalcode.org Git - sandbox/Kartagis/1186212.git/commit: <http://drupalcode.org/sandbox/Kartagis/1186212.git/commit/47b6098>; drupalcode.org Git - sandbox/Kartagis/1186212.git/summary: (1 more message)
<etsw> guzelmis google olayi
<etsw> bizde de var bi tane boyle ama 1 sonuc cikariyor
<Kartagis> @google gribble
<f0und> Kartagis: Gribble - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gribble>; Christopher Gribble - New Hampshire News Story - WMUR New Hampshire: <http://www.wmur.com/news/25356990/detail.html>; Judge sentences Gribble to life in prison; assures Jaimie Cates ...: <http://www.boston.com/news/local/breaking_news/2011/03/gribble_guilty.html>; gribble - definition of gribble by the Free (1 more message)
<etsw> igrenc bir seymis bu eski versiyonlari kurmak
<etsw> vazgectim olmuyor
<wingless> etsw: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/mumble
<wingless> orada binary packages var
<wingless> indirip dependency sırasıyla kurarsan olur herhalde
<Kartagis> @google mumble source
<f0und> Kartagis: Mumble: <http://mumble.sourceforge.net/>; BuildingLinux - Mumble: <http://mumble.sourceforge.net/BuildingLinux>; Development - Mumble: <http://mumble.sourceforge.net/Development>; Mumble - Open Source Ecology: <http://opensourceecology.org/wiki/Mumble>; Howtos | Mumble Open Source Voip Client and Server ...: (2 more messages)
<etsw> wingless:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/mumble/files/Mumble/1.1.0/ bundan farki var mi onlarin anlamadim?
<wingless> etsw: yok galiba, ben sourceforge'da .deb yoktur diye verdim
<etsw> .tar.bz2 indirip kurmaya calistim beceremedim. neyse yaa arkadaslar oyun oynuyor da , linux kurdugumdan beri oyunlarin hepsi windows tabanli oldugundan ben uzak kaldim onlara bi selam vereyim diyordum da
<etsw> vazgectim.
<wingless> derleme yapma zaten
<wingless> .deb yükle
<etsw> dislanmis gibi hissediyorum oyunsuz boyle
<etsw> .deb ne ki paket sekli mi? .rpm miydi neydi onun gibi
<wingless> evet
<etsw> haa onu bilmiyordum, hep tar.gz indiriyordum da odur sandim
<wingless> tar.gz kaynaktır genelde, derlenmiş değil
<etsw> hmm evet ubuntu software center'i acti bu daha guzelmis ama install yazisi kirmizi oldu sanirim yanlisi indirdim
<wingless> sebebi var mı
<wingless> dependency falan
<etsw> Dependency isnt satisfiable : libxevie1  dedi
<etsw> yani windowstaki atiyorum *.dll hatasi gibi bir sey mi bu
<Kartagis> ivit
<wingless> gibi... ama bunda depoda da yok kütüphane, o yüzden otomatik indiremiyor
<wingless> oho, zaten o paket obsolete olmuş
<wingless> yine de, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/14600123/libxevie1_1.0.2-3_i386.deb
<etsw> .deb olayi guzelmis ya bundna sonra .deb indireyim ben de ugrasmiyayim .tar.gz ile filan
<Kartagis> .deb indirmene gerek yok, apt-get install zaten .deb olarak indirip kurar
<etsw> .deb debian'in debi di mi
<etsw> guzel bulmuslar, ben de .yal yapacam sistem kurarsam, ilerde gorurseniz sasirmayin
<wingless> evet
<wingless> varsa zaten apt-get, yoksa .deb, o da yoksa source falan
<etsw> .txt'ye kadar  yolu var diyorsun ?
<wingless> source zaten txt ;p
<etsw> :D
<etsw> oh be
<etsw> konusuyoruz sonunda cok saol wingless  Kartagis  :)
<wingless> önemli değil
#ubuntu-tr 2011-07-28
<Kartagis> zfmf: vps.ozses.net adresine bir ssh açmayı dener misin?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-07-29
<whowantstolivefo> online olan ?
<Kartagis> evet
<whowantstolivefo> Kartagis: elektrik gitti geldi ve pc artik acilista ` ubuntu suruculeriniz hatalara karsi denetleniyor bu islem biraz zaman alabilir ` diyor 0 dan %100 e kadar gidiyor gecmek isterseniz c tusuna basin diyor ve artik her acilista bunu gosteriyor, nedir problemim sence ?
<subay^^> /etc/resolv.conf bunu değiştiriyorum ama değişmiyor
<subay^^> şu komutu kullanıyorum
<subay^^> hakan@hakan-laptop:~$ sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<subay^^> yanlış bir şey mi yapıyorum?
<whowantstolivefo> nano /etc/resolv.conf olarak degis bakim ?
<primeras> yine girmez muhtemelen
<whowantstolivefo> hmm
<primeras> subay^^:
<Kartagis> subay^^: o dosya her DHCP isteğinde değişir
<Kartagis> subay^^: panelden yap
<Kartagis> bağlantına tıkla, Bağlantıları Düzenle'ye tıkla
<Kartagis> Auto eth0 çift tıkla
<Kartagis> IPv4'e çift tıkla
<Kartagis> oradan DNS'leri değiştir
<subay^^> ubay^^> resolv.conf daki değişikliklerimi kaydedemedim
<subay^^> <subay^^> sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<subay^^> <subay^^> bu komutu kulandım
<subay^^> <subay^^> bir yanlışlık mı yaptım?
<primeras> subay^^: bizi takmamıştın
<primeras> cevabı verilmişti
<subay^^> cuma ya gitmiştim
<primeras> [11:35] <whowantstolivefo> nano /etc/resolv.conf olarak degis bakim ? [11:36] <primeras> yine girmez muhtemelen [11:37] <whowantstolivefo> hmm [11:37] <primeras> subay^^:
<primeras> [11:38] <Kartagis> subay^^: o dosya her DHCP isteğinde değişir [11:38] <Kartagis> subay^^: panelden yap [11:38] == acemi [~acemi@unaffiliated/acemi] has joined #ubuntu-tr [11:39] <Kartagis> bağlantına tıkla, Bağlantıları Düzenle'ye tıkla [11:40] <Kartagis> Auto eth0 çift tıkla [11:40] <Kartagis> IPv4'e çift tıkla [11:40] <Kartagis> oradan DNS'leri değiştir
<primeras> subay^^: .
<subay^^> bğlantıda kesilmiş
<subay^^> tmm
<subay^^> tşk
<oguncak> merhaba arkadaşlar. ubuntu-tweak'de gnome settings bölümü yok oldu. yanlışlıkla bir paketi mi sildim bilmiyorum. yardımcı olabilir misiniz?
<primeras> paket yöneticisinden tekrar yüklemeyi dene
<oguncak> primeras teşekkürler. tekrar yükledim, fakat tüm diğer seçenekler görünüyorken gnome settings bölümü yok.
<primeras> paket silmeyle gideceğini sanmıyom
<primeras> ayarlar bölümü
<primeras> yok mu
<primeras> programın
<oguncak> seçenekler bölümü var, ama orada bu konuyla ilgili bir bölüm yok. daha önce sol tarafta gnome settings'i görebiliyordum, dünden beri -ne yaptıysam- artık yok!
<primeras> oguncak: ne yazdın en son
<oguncak> seçenekler bölümü var, ama orada bu konuyla ilgili bir bölüm yok. daha önce sol tarafta gnome settings'i görebiliyordum, dünden beri -ne yaptıysam- artık yok!
<primeras> hmm bilemicem
<primeras> kaldırıp geri yükledin mi
<primeras> yoksa reinstall
<primeras> mu yaptın
<oguncak> kaldırıp tekrar yükledim. ubuntu-tweak kullanarak pencere başlığını sağa sola alabiliyordum, artık bu özelliği kullanamıyorum sorun bu :(
<genctelefon> slm
<genctelefon> tvtime veya zaping calıştırmaya calışınça gnome masa üstü kapanıyor. hatayı nasıl görüntüleye bilirim
<etsw> selaaaammmmmm
<etsw> selam benim bir sorum var
<etsw> sitelerdeki flash'lar cok berbat calisiyor
<etsw> donuyor, mouse gec i$liyor
<etsw> tam ekran yapinca ses var goruntu filan yok
<etsw> windowsta hicbir sorun olmuyordu kaymak gibiydi, linuxta extra bir sey mi yapmak lazim
<primeras> flash player yüklemedin mi
<etsw> yuklemeden nasil izliyeyim, hic calismaz sanirim
<etsw> flash sitesine baktim chrome kullaniyorsaniz bir sey indirmeye gerenk yok diyor, chrome otomatik yukluyor diyor
<primeras> gnash geliyo
<primeras> default olarak
<etsw> nasil yukleyecem sudo apt ile mi download managerdan mi
<primeras> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<primeras> şu komutu ver
<primeras> ama kapalı kaynak
<etsw> kapali kaynak ne demek
<primeras> açık kaynak değil yani
<etsw> :D
<etsw> yani ilerde kod eklemek istersem tarzi mi? yok yaa dizi izliyeyim bana yeter
<etsw> internette bazi flash oyunlarinda ekrani mouse ile kaydiriyorum bi sigara yakiyorum sigara bitene kadar ekran gidiyor
<etsw> acayip donuyor
<etsw> acaba dedim ekran kartiyla mi alakali cunku ben bir sey yuklemedim ya linux hepsini kendi buldu
<primeras> evet kod ekleyemen yani
<primeras> sen bunu bi kur
<primeras> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<etsw> kurdum, browsera restart atim
<primeras> ok
<etsw> anasini satayim istemedigimiz abuk subuk flash reklamlarini cillop gibi oynatiyor
<etsw> diziye gelince FISS
<etsw> suan icin sorun yok gibi gorunuyor donma yok yani, tesekkurler primeras  :)
<primeras> kolay gelsin
<etsw> behzat ç beklemez :D
#ubuntu-tr 2011-07-30
<Stizz> Selam
<gneral> selam
<varadero> ir
<enes> selamlar gentoo ile ilgili sorum olacaktı. gentoo yu usb bellekten kurmaya çalışıyorum. bellekte livecd isosu var. belleği mount etmem gerekiyor belli aşamada. fakat şöyle bir hata alıyorum.
<enes> /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /mnt/usb busy
<enes> fikri olan var mı acaba ne yapmam gerekir?
<enes> /dev/sdb1   i   /mnt/usb   ye mount etmem gerkli
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<etsw> selam, bir siteden flash indirecem, download manager aratinca software centerdan gwget diye bisey cikti, bilen var mi onu? daha iyisi var mi
<etsw> Kget filan
<wingless> etsw: multiget var
<etsw> wingless: mesela atiyorum www.wingless.com/deneme.mp3 yazsam oraya indiriyor di mi direkt link versem
<wingless> etsw: flashget gibi işte
<etsw> durdurup devam edebiliyor muyum daha sonra biliyor musun onu? veya download hizini ayarlayabiliyor muyum? ya ben torrentten baska download kullanmadim da, simdi bir siteden izliyorum dizi ilk defa hayatimda, flash da cok sorunlu calisiyor linuxta beceremedim duzeltmeyi
<etsw> facebook oyunlarindan sogudum valla o derece
<wingless> hangi tarayıcı?
<etsw> chrome
<wingless> son sürüm mü?
<etsw> ubuntu software centerdan indirdim iste
<etsw> sonra flashin sitesine girdim
<etsw> chrome kullaniyorsaniz bir sey indirmenize gerenk yok kendi indiriyor diyor da
<etsw> flash oyunlarinda mesela mouse'u 2cm saga kaydiriyorum
<wingless> chrome içinde zaten var flash
<etsw> mouse imleci bi sigara yakiyorum geliyorum, ancak gidiyor
<wingless> chrome kaç?
<etsw> chromium mu ne iste software centerdan
<etsw> 12.0.742.112 (90304) Ubuntu 11.04
<etsw> mis
<etsw> valla diziyi tekrardan tek tek indirip izleyecem tek carem o
<wingless> hmm
<etsw> bsplayer gibi guzel, basit , kullanisli bir media player da bulamadim
<wingless> flash dizileri download manager ile indiremezsin genelde
<etsw> artik kendi media playerinda izleyecez
<wingless> smplayer var
<wingless> vlc var
<etsw> mp4 olarak linkleri buldum wingless
<wingless> tamam o zaman indirir
<etsw> direkt link yazsam indiriyor yani iyi
<wingless> bu arada konsoldan da yapabilirsin aynı işi
<etsw> ama durduracam devam edecem filan
<etsw> ev arkadasim gelecek bir sey mi indiriyorsun diyecek, hizini dusurecem yooo diyecem
<etsw> ohoo bissuru is
<wingless> tamam o zaman multiget daha iyi
<etsw> smplayer indireyim bi de, belki bs player gibidir
<wingless> aslında jdownloader daha bile iyi olabilir
<etsw> siraya koymak acisindan mi
<wingless> yok, onu hepsi yapıyor da, jdownloader download sitelerinden otomatik indirebiliyor
<wingless> yani rapidshare, hotfile, vs. linki veriyorsun, captcha soruyor, sonra indiriyor
<etsw> yok yok direkt link buldum
<wingless> tamam onu da yapıyor :)
<wingless> hızı da sınırlayabiliyor
<etsw> http://www.dizihd.com/dizihd.php?git=http://cfs-p4.l3.fbcdn.net/79071/302/107998272614479_34038.mp4
<etsw> mesela bu
<etsw> yok, multiget pc kitledi
<etsw> neden ctrl + alt + delete de task manager yok? ordan kapatirdim iste ne guzel
<etsw> terminalden kapatmam lazim, ona da izin vermiyor program
<etsw> ekrani kapliyor terminale tiklayamiyorum
<primeras> killall programismi
<etsw> nereye yazacam ama onu? terminal yok
<primeras> alt+f2
<etsw> aaa yok yok
<primeras> gnome-terminal
<etsw> 1 kere tikladim ona,
<etsw> linuxu cokerttim
<etsw> bir daha tiklamam tövbe
<etsw> neyse ben en ilkel yolla indireyim bunlari, chrome ile, sonra default media playerla izliyeyim artik yapcak bisey yok hicbir programi tanimiyoruz
<wingless> etsw: jdownload kullan
<wingless> jdownloader*
<wingless> etsw: linux'u nasıl çökerttin?
<etsw> bilmiyorum
<etsw> alt+f2 alt+f3 filan sirayla bastim bunlar neymis diye
<etsw> bir sitede yaziyordu
<etsw> sonra hangi tusa bassam donemedim bu asil ekrana
<etsw> bissuru bir seye bastim en sonunda restart attim ($ase yaptim herzamanki gibi powera)
<primeras> reset atsaydın
<etsw> sonra acilirken "boot from cd" filan yaziyor ya
<etsw> orada biseyler yazdi, acilmadi linux
<wingless> etsw: ctrl+alt+f1 mi yoksa?
<etsw> ben de format attim mecburen
<etsw> o da olabilir
<etsw> alt+f4 haric artik kullanmiyorum :D
<wingless> alt+f2 başka bir şey
<etsw> tum ekran simsiyah olmustu
<etsw> terminal ekrani gibi
<wingless> tamam o ctrl+alt+f...
<wingless> hep kullanırım onu
<wingless> hiç çökmedi o yüzden ;p
<etsw> kullan kullan aferin
<etsw> benden uzak dursun da :D
<wingless> neyse, alt+f2 yapmayı denedin mi?
<etsw> yok iste simdi restart attim sonra sildim programi
<etsw> simdi jdownloadera bakiyorum da o da cok karisik sanirim
<etsw> dedigim gibi en ilkel yollardan yapayim ben en iyisi
<etsw> hic program kurmadim ama 40gb doldu nasil doldu anlamadim
<etsw> hic demiyeyim de iste ele gelir
<etsw> :D
<etsw> en ele geliri gimp, onu da niye kurdum anlamadim hicbir sey anlamiyorum of ya neyse saolun yardimlariniz icin :)
<wingless> etsw: gimp için tavsiye vereyim son olarak
<wingless> 2.7.x sürümlerinden birini kur
<wingless> tek ekran modu var onda photoshop gibi, daha kolay gelir
<etsw> wingless:  photoshop da kullanamazdim ben, photoscape diye bir program kullanirdim ama onun da linuxe uyumlusu yokmus sanirim
<etsw> ya seye sinirleniyorum
<etsw> mesela benim bir backup cd veya flashdiskim olur
<etsw> ne olur icinde?
<etsw> winrar, bsplayer, ne bileyim iste mIRC , winamp
<etsw> bunu windows kullananlara kisilere ne kurayim abi desen %90'i bunlari der
<etsw> ama linuxte oyle degil iste ona sinirleniyorum, suan ben sistemi yeniden kursam bir daha kurmam programlari cunku hicbirisi guzel degil
<etsw> digerleri firma resmen, adamlar neyi ne yapacaklarini biliyor. bunlar opensource olmasa windowsta kurulsa var ya yuzune bakan olmaz
<wingless> etsw: o programları sorarak öğrendiğine göre linux için olanları da bize sorabilirsin
<wingless> şaka yapıyorsun?
<etsw> eyvallah cok yardimci oluyorsunuz da bunye meselesi mi anlamadim
<etsw> mesela 1998 den beri mIRC kullaniyorum, irssi alisamadim
<wingless> irssi kullanma
<wingless> ben bile alışamadım
<etsw> weechat kurdum en son
<etsw> onda takiliyorum
<wingless> ki her şeyimi konsoldan yaparım neredeyse
<etsw> bak 13 sene diyorum
<etsw> ulan 13 yasindaki cocugu sokakta gorsen korkarsin artik
<wingless> tamam da öyle bir sorun yok ki artık
<wingless> xchat kullanıyor herkes
<etsw> xchat, kvirc, ne bileyim bunlar sey gibi
<wingless> ben şu anda windows 7 üzerinde xchat kullanıyorum mesela
<etsw> pidgin gibi
<etsw> su bu tarz programlarin konusmalari baloncuk icine alma huylari yok mu
<etsw> deli ediyor beni
<etsw> sanki marifetmis gibi
<wingless> ne açıdan?
<etsw> yani sirf degisik goruneyim diye kasmislar gibi yapmacik geliyor bana
<etsw> bak bana geliyor diyorum, hemen yanlis anlama
<wingless> pidgin için doğru olabilir, ama kullanmıyorum
<wingless> yani kullanmak zorunda değilsin, tonla seçenek var
<etsw> ben de kullanmiyorum onu, dedim ya bunye alistigi icin msn ariyor gözler
<etsw> en yakini da emesene, onu kullaniyorum
<etsw> ama sigara gibi be abi
<etsw> iciyor musun sen
<wingless> ben de onu kullanıyorum, gayet güzel
<wingless> hayır
<etsw> 6 yildir anadolu iciyordum
<etsw> sonra cok agir oldugunu ogrendim
<etsw> simdilerde muratti filan iciyorum da sanki cocugumu almislar gibi
<etsw> icmeden bilemezsin gerci de
<etsw> bunye meselesi iste, bunu yikmak lazim demekki
<wingless> bana da tam tersi oluyor işte
<wingless> windows'a geçince elim ayağım tutuluyor, hiçbir iş yapamıyorum
<etsw> bana da sey geliyor, sanki guneydoguda bir ilkokula armagan edilmis bir pc kullaniyor gibi geliyorum
<etsw> sirf ayakta kalmaya calisan bir seymis gibi
<etsw> donarak calisan filan
<etsw> dedim ya alismadik donda bisey bisey diye soz vardi hatirlamiyorum
<etsw> win7 kullanamam mesela
<etsw> kiz arkadasim getirdi ne sorunu var dedi anlamam
<etsw> cunku xp alismis bunye, her bokpusurunu bilirim
<etsw> mesela dün ses şeysi var ya ubuntuda
<etsw> sagda üst tarafta, %100 iken %150 lere cikartabiliyormussun onu
<etsw> onu ögrendim
<etsw> neyse dizi izliyordum, (bu arada başlamadan hata vermisti ubuntu, masaüstünü gösterde sorun var kaldırayım mı diye)
<etsw> suan sol alttaki masaüstü gösterim yok mesela
<etsw> ekrani donduruyordu yazilar üstüste kayıyordu neyse
<wingless> alt panel mi?
<etsw> dizi izlerken acayim dedim, ses manager aciliyor dedi
<etsw> işte yuvarlan loading mouse imleci
<etsw> dizi bitti hala aciliyor gosteriyordu ben sesi ne arttirabildim ne azaltabildim
<etsw> ve deplasmanda gibiyim hicbir sey yapamiyorum
<wingless> takılmış demek ki ;p
<wingless> hangi sürüm bu?
<etsw> en son sanırım sürekli update diyor ben de he diyorum
<etsw> benim sürekli kullandıgım ama sürekli kullandigim windows task manager yok
<etsw> ps allx diye bişey var arasıra yazıyorum
<etsw> acaba bunlar ne diyorum
<etsw> 50 satir yaziyorsa 3 tanesini anladim
<wingless> task manager var, nasıl olmaz
<etsw> biri eggdrop, biri xampp biri de bişeydi
<wingless> ayrıca ps aux task manager yerine geçmez
<wingless> htop yükle bari, ben task manager olarak onu kullanıyorum
<etsw> ama hangi ubuntu kullanan arkadasima sorsam ps allx dedi
<etsw> bir de bu var, buna da bitiyorum
<wingless> yeterince kullanmamışlar
<etsw> herkes degil ama bazi kullanicilar zamaninda cok cile cekmis ogrenmek icin, sonra yeni ogrenenlerin burnunu sürtüyor gibi geldi
<etsw> burunlari havada geldi linux kullanicilarinin
<etsw> belki de yanlis anladim
<wingless> biraz küçük bir grup olduğu için öyle
<wingless> apple'cılar da böyle mesela
<etsw> ne sorsam bak ne sorsam link verip 3 sayfa yazi oku diyorlar
<etsw> ya arkadasim verecegin 2 komut 1 örnek
<etsw> şu komutu şunun icin yazdik bunu da bunun icin bitti gitti
<etsw> ama kendilerine de öyle davranılmıs anladıgım kadarıyla
<wingless> bir kere yeni kullanıcıya komut anlatmaya gerek yok
<etsw> bir yandan da aslında kötülük gibi görünen iyilik aslında o
<wingless> her iş gui ile yapılabiliyor, 90'larda değiliz
<wingless> ama komut öğrenmek istiyorsan manpage okuman kesinlikle gerekiyor
<etsw> ben bi site buldum iste ordan deneyerek yapıyorum
<etsw> pkill ogrendim mesela en son sürekli uygulamalı yapıyorum ögrendigim bir şeyi
<wingless> pkill çoğu durumda gereksiz
<wingless> ve kullanışsız
<wingless> htop var dediğim gibi
<etsw> program adi mi
<wingless> evet, konsol için
<wingless> konsolda çalıştığına bakma, çok kullanışlıdır
<etsw> weechat de konsolda calisiyor
<primeras> sudo apt-get install htop
<etsw> sorunum o degil, sorunum anneye anlatir gibi anlatilsin
<wingless> o her zaman yapılmaz ama
<etsw> evet iste bazi sorunlardan biri de bu aslinda
<etsw> herkesi kendi gibi görmek ister insan
<etsw> düstügüm yanılgı da bu
<wingless> program tavsiyesi istersen kimse dökümantasyon oku demez
<primeras> kimin o kadar vakti var ki
<wingless> ama şu program nasıl çalışıyor dersen zaten yazılı olan bir şeyi kimse sözlü olarak anlatmayacaktır
<etsw> ben anlatıyorum iste, hatta bir arkadasim "nabiyorsun isimiz var" demisti kavga etmistik bir tane adam yuzunden sonra adam tesekkur bile etmeden cikti gitti o kadar anlattigim icin
<etsw> aman neyse
<etsw> behzat c'ye geri döneyim ben, güzel diziymis
<wingless> :)
#ubuntu-tr 2011-07-31
<ubuntulo> slm
<mozakca> acemi: debian 6.0 kullanıyorum ama empatiy de irc protokolü yok neden?
<acemi> koymadiklari icindir
<mozakca> peki onu nasıl koyabiliriz?
<acemi> telepathy paketlerinden birini yuklemek gerekiyor olabilir
<mozakca> acemi: telepathy-idle diye bir paket var açıklamasında irc gibi bir şeyler geçiyor
<acemi> olabilir, kullanmadigim icin iceriklerini bilmiyorum
<mozakca> evet doğru tahmin
<mozakca> acemi: söylediğim paketi yükledim ve irc protokolü de geldi
<mozakca> acemi: teşekkür eredim
<Gudrun> iyi aksamlar arkadaslar. Birsey sormak istiyorum
<Gudrun> swap olayini nasil yapiyorsunuz?
<Gudrun> mevcut ram miktarinin 2 kati mi
<Gudrun> mesela sistemde 2 gb ram var ise 4 gb swap mi
<Gudrun> yoksa sadece 2 gb swap yeterli oluyor mu?
<Gudrun> bilgisi olan biri yardimci olursa sevinirim
<karmen> s.a arkadaşlar
<yusuf> a.s.
<yusuf> arkadaşlar aradım taradımda bir türlü bulamadım  ubuntuda işlemci hızını ramın kullanımını ve sıcaklık değerlerini gösteren program varmıdır ? .
<karmen> Sistem -> Yönetim -> Sistem Gözlemcisi
<karmen> ama burada sıcaklığı vermiyor
<karmen> sadece hız kullanı miktarları falan filan
<yusuf> çok tşk ederim
<yusuf> ark. bir sorum  daha olucak bu kurulumdaki dosya sistemi ile ilgili
<yusuf> ben birşey analmadım şuanda kurduğum sistemde
<yusuf> 30 gb ext4 yaptım
<yusuf> ./
<yusuf> yaptım dosya sistemini hepsini oraya kurdum
<yusuf> zannedersem ./home a da kurmamız gerekiyormuş
<yusuf> orasını anlamadımda ben yardımcı lolabilicek ark. warmıdır
#ubuntu-tr 2012-07-23
<varadero> slm
<varadero> uyumadık hafta sonu çalıştık
<nJ_> Merhabalar, linux ubuntu konusunda kısa bir bilgi paylaşımına ihtiyacım var kiminle iletişime geçebilirim?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-07-24
<Ersin> hp officejet 4500 ubuntu driver aradım googleda ama sonuç nafile efendim
<BrozaC> slm
<rgngl> selam
<BrozaC> slm
<rgngl> unity altinda alt-f10'a basinca terminalin tam ekran olmamasi sorunu bi tek bende mi var acaba? :)
<BrozaC> ben öyle bir özelliği bilmiyordum bile .)
<rgngl> kendimi bildim bileli calisan birseydi ama son 1-2 surumdur ubuntu'da bozuldu :)
<BrozaC> ben kullanmadım
#ubuntu-tr 2012-07-25
<etsw> kimse var mı
<mrcan> x
#ubuntu-tr 2012-07-26
<genc> slm
<genc> hatalı bir paket kurdum sistemden kaldırmak istiyorum paketin tekrar kurulması gerektiğini söylüyor
<genc> slm
<genc> olmayan bir paketi nasıl kaldırırım
#ubuntu-tr 2012-07-27
<mrcan> BrozaC
<BrozaC> efendim mrcan
<mrcan> nasilsin abi
<mrcan> bi selam vereyim dedim :)
<BrozaC> he iyi etmişsin napak
<BrozaC> çalışıyoz sen nasılsın ?
<IUC> <IUC> oot@shellmix:~# sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<IUC> [22:14] <IUC> [21:51] <IUC> Syntax error on line 48 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-ispconfig.vhost:
<IUC> [22:14] <IUC> [21:51] <IUC> Invalid command 'SSLEngine', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<IUC> [22:14] <IUC> [21:51] <IUC> Action 'configtest' failed.
<IUC> [22:14] <IUC> [21:51] <IUC> The Apache error log may have more information.
<IUC> [22:14] <IUC> [21:51] <IUC> ...fail!
<IUC> apache göçtü ve ispconfig e de 8080 yada 8081 den eriþlemiyor
<IUC> http://pastebin.com/kHFVbbBS
<IUC> fikri olan ?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-07-28
<Ersin_> Merhaba
<someone1> ubuntu server 12 de cd rom görmüyor nasýl ekleyebilirim ? ve cd romdaki dosya ve klasörleri nasýl görebilirim gene ayný þekilde usr/var/www içine nasýl atabilirim
#ubuntu-tr 2012-07-29
<Ersin> bişi sorucam bu vlc player her şarkı için birden çok vlc player açıyor nasıl engellerim bunu
<Ersin> çözdüm sağolun şimdiden
#ubuntu-tr 2013-07-22
<turgay> selam
<kserkses> s.a
<juggle> a.selam
#ubuntu-tr 2013-07-23
<Cadd> S.a
<Kartagis> merhaba Cadd
<Cadd> merhabalar Kartagis
<Cadd>  wp-login.php?action=register üye formunu doldurduktan sonra boþ sayfa geliyor
<Cadd> bunun hakkýnda bilgisi olan var mý
<Kartagis> #wordpress kanalında sorman lazım, ama boş sayfa demek sanırım php hatası demek, loglara bakman lazım demek
<Cadd> çözdüm :/
<Cadd> ama 1 günü mü aldý
<Cadd> meðersem php sürümünü cpanelden seçip
<Cadd> son sürümle kullanmam gerekiyormuþ
<Kartagis> hmm
<lessent> herkese iyi aksamlar..
<turgay> selam
<kserkses> lessent, a.s
<lessent> nasılsın kserkses, ?
<kserkses> Ne olsun, bîldîîn gîbî
<kserkses> Sen nasılsın ?
<kserkses> Gözükmüyorsun
<lessent> sağolasın.. bildigin gibi.. ankaradaydım.. dün geldim..
<lessent> Sen neler yapıyosun?? sen de görünmedin epeydir..
<kserkses> Ben geceleri giriyorum genelde
<kserkses> Gündüzde bazen açık oluyor
<lessent> anladım..
<lessent> yemege gidiyorum 20 dkya gelirim..
<lessent> gorusuruz..
<kserkses> Afiyet olsun
<lessent> geldim..
<lessent> gorusmeyeli calısmalar nasıl gidiyor kserkses, ?
<etsw> selam
<etsw> ftp server kurma isinden anlayan var mi
<etsw> ogny sen nerdendin ya
<ogny> slms
<ogny> buradayim la
<ogny> etsw: nasilsin abi
<etsw> yorgunum sen nasilsin
<ogny> iyi be
<ogny> seyrinde akiyor
<ogny> blogum var baya ozeniyorum
<ogny> ilerde daha guzel olucak
<ogny> resim de koyucam ;)
<etsw> ben de bos zamanlarimda css ogreniom bi yerden tutturmak lazim teknolojiyi
<ogny> http://orkungunay.com/
<ogny> css guzel fikirmis ya
<ogny> iyi ediyon
<etsw> wordpress tabanli degil mi
<ogny> yok
<ogny> jekyll abi
<ogny> super bi icat
<ogny> ben bunu kullanmak icin
<ogny> jekyll kastim
<ogny> yemeyince octopress kurdum d:
<ogny> az away gari
<unpredictx> merhaba arkadaşlar
<unpredictx> kimse yokmu
<unpredictx> ?
<thiras> var
<unpredictx> merhaba thiras
<thiras> merhaba
<unpredictx> birşey sormak istiyorum yaklaşık 1 senedir ubuntu kullanıyorum sıkıldım onun dışında hangi dağıtımı önerebilirsin
<thiras> bir sey sormak icin birilerini olmasini beklememelisin bu bir
<reisio> unpredictx: Eğer ubuntu sevmiyorum?
<thiras> ikincisi eger terminalden korkmazsan
<thiras> arch oneririm
<thiras> cok kral dagitim
<reisio> unpredictx: bu konuda ne sevmediğiniz?
<unpredictx> hangi pencere yöneticisini kullanıyor
<reisio> unpredictx: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntu
<unpredictx> arch kde kullanıyordu sanırım
<unpredictx> reisio ubuntu dışında
<unpredictx> dağıtım
<reisio> unpredictx: bu konuda ne sevmediğiniz?
<unpredictx> thiras ordamısın
<thiras> unpredictx, ne istersen onu kurarsun
<thiras> o dert degil arch'ta
<thiras> ama kurulum falan ubuntuya gore oldukca zahmetli (6-7 tikta kurmaya gore, bana gore o kadar zor degil ama normal kullaniciya gore zor)
<unpredictx> debian kurdum masaüstü geldiği gibi hata verdi gnome 3 kaldırmıyor o yüzden koruma kipine geçildi dedi 3gb ram 1 gb ekran i3 laptop var
<thiras> o makinayla istedigini kurarsin ya cok sorun olmaz
<thiras> enteresan debianin problem yaratmasi kurulumda
<ogny> debian var
<thiras> debian ubuntu ayni sey desek yanlis olmaz ya
<ogny> hahahah
<ogny> yanliiiiissss
<thiras> ben cok farkli bir dagitim olarak gormuyorum
<ogny> debian ubuntu'nun kararlisi diyelim
<thiras> evet aynen
<unpredictx> evet debian sorun yarattı sourcelist ten paket ekliyip mate yükliyim dedim source list bile hata veriyor
<unpredictx> ognt sen ne önerirsin
<ogny> debian
<ogny> hatayi hemen uygulmada arama
<unpredictx> çözemedim ama
<ogny> debian en kararli linux dagitimlarindan biri
<ogny> birisi sana ne yapmak istedigini sordu ama
<thiras> evet o yuzden server sideta en sik kullanilanlardan ayni zamanda
<ogny> ben de anlayamadim cevap verdiysen
<thiras> ubuntu baya caldi gerci son zamanlarda ama
<unpredictx> :)
<ogny> ubuntu da debian da son surumleri var
<unpredictx> ya debian hata vermesi kullanıcaktımü
<ogny> unpredictx: su an ne kurulu ve ne yapmak istiyorsun
<unpredictx> debian 7 kurulu ancak debian 7 de kurulumu yaptım acar acmaz gnome geldi gnome 3 kaldırmıyor
<unpredictx> koruma kipine geçildi dedi
<unpredictx> bende
<unpredictx> mate kurayım dedim
<ogny> su anda debian'da misin?
<ogny> acik mi alet
<unpredictx> evet
<ogny> sudo lspci |grep VGA
<ogny> konsolu acip sunu bi yazsana
<unpredictx> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series]
<ogny> dpkg -l |grep xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<unpredictx> ii  xserver-xorg-video-radeon             1:6.14.4-8                         amd64        X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI Radeon display driver
<ogny> guzel
<ogny> simdi bir komut vericem
<unpredictx> evet
<ogny> bu ekran kartini tekar yapilandiracak
<ogny> 3-4 tane soru soracak
<ogny> onlara bi bakar yes/no dersin
<unpredictx> tamam
<ogny> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<ogny> bu calisiyor mu
<ogny> bi deneyelim
<unpredictx> bi sn
<unpredictx> bastım hiç bi hata vermedi yeni komut için bekliyor
<ogny> tamam
<ogny> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<unpredictx> yine yeni komut bekliyor hata vermedi
<ogny> ok
<ogny> 1-2 dk. ver su radeon'un olayina bi bakayim
<unpredictx> tamam saol yardımların ıcın allah razı olsun
<ogny> sudo apt-get install fglrx && sudo aticonfig --initial
<ogny> unpredictx: ^^
<unpredictx> bakıyorum
<unpredictx> Reading package lists... Done
<unpredictx> Building dependency tree
<unpredictx> Reading state information... Done
<unpredictx> Package fglrx is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ogny> guzel
<unpredictx> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ogny> hmmm
<unpredictx> is only available from another source
<unpredictx> E: Package 'fglrx' has no installation candidate
<ogny> fglrx-legacy-driver
<ogny> sudo apt-get install fglrx-legacy-driver && sudo aticonfig --initial
<unpredictx> ilk verdiğin komut yok yazdı
<ogny> pardon
<ogny> bi sn
<unpredictx> tamam
<ogny> bu sonuncuyu yazma
<unpredictx> ilk verdiğin komut yok yazdı
<ogny> tamam dorgu
<ogny> sudo apt-get install fglrx-legacy-driver && sudo aticonfig --initial
<ogny> bunu verelim
<unpredictx> Reading package lists... Done
<unpredictx> Building dependency tree
<unpredictx> Reading state information... Done
<unpredictx> E: Unable to locate package fglrx-legacy-driver
<ogny> hmmm
<ogny> repolar eksik
<ogny> bi sn
<unpredictx> repoları ekliyemiyorum ekliyebilseydim mate kurucaktım
<unpredictx> source.list e repoları
<unpredictx> yazıyorum
<unpredictx> kaydederken hata veriyor
<ogny> sudo ile acmiyorsundur
<unpredictx> yok onunla acıyorum
<ogny> hangi editoru kullaniyorsun
<unpredictx> gedit
<ogny> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<unpredictx> sudo kurulu deil su komutu ile root olup yapıyorum
<ogny> olur
<unpredictx> açıldı
<ogny> bi sn
<ogny> bulayim
<unpredictx> tamam bekliyorum
<ogny> tamam
<ogny> en sona sunu ekliyoruz
<unpredictx> evet
<ogny> # wheezy-backports
<ogny> deb http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ wheezy-backports main non-free contrib
<ogny> bitince
<unpredictx> evet
<unpredictx> kaydettim
<ogny> aptitude update ; aptitude install fglrx-legacy-driver fglrx-legacy-driver fglrx-control
<ogny> 2 kere yazmisim
<ogny> aptitude update ; aptitude install fglrx-legacy-driver  fglrx-control
<unpredictx> update yapıyor
<ogny> tamam, bu paketleri kurduktan sonra
<ogny> deminki komutu vericez
<ogny> sudo aticonfig --initial
<unpredictx> tamam
<unpredictx> bu sorun neden oldu peki ben her formatta bunları uygulayacakmıyım
<ogny> buradaki durum su
<ogny> ati'nin suruculeri ozgur olmadigindan
<ogny> stabil repolara almiyorlar
<ogny> cunku kapali kod
<ogny> backports'a aliyorlar
<ogny> sen ati kullanmaya devam edeceksen
<ogny> once backports repoyu ekliycen deminki gibi
<ogny> sonra update yapip
<ogny> ati'nin non-free suruculerini kurucan
<ogny> deminki gibi
<unpredictx> anladım ubuntuda falan bu sorunlar cıkmıyor peki o neden
<ogny> ubuntu stabiliteye bu kadar onem vermiyor
<ogny> benim ubuntu guncel
<ogny> sistem surekli hata veriyor
<ogny> ;)
<ogny> hatta soyle bir laf varmis
<ogny> hatasiz ubuntu olmaz
<ogny> d:
<unpredictx> aynen ubuntuyu o yüzden bıraktım sürekli hata veriyor :D :D
<unpredictx> haha :D
<ogny> debian'da testing repo'yu eklemedikce
<ogny> sistem kaynakli hata almazsin
<ogny> ;)
<unpredictx> peki birşey daha sorucam bu debian.org daki belgeler çok eski ben debianda ve linux ta kendimi nasıl geliştirebilirim bir site e kitap falan varmı
<ogny> bazi belgeler eskimiyor hocam, debian wiki iyidir yani, ama tek bir kaynak degil
<ogny> sen de hepimiz gibi yapican
<ogny> panelleri takip edicen, google'la sarmas dolas olucan ;)
<ogny> buralarda takilican
<ogny> tek bir cozum yok
<unpredictx> :) tamam kusura bakma senide mesgul ediyorum her şey için tekrar saol
<ogny> yok canim ne demek
<ogny> debian kurmuyor insanlar pek
<ogny> ubuntu/mint
<unpredictx> evet ben sıkıldım 2 sındende bide terminale alışmak istiyorum
<ogny> benim de onumde debian acik, ondan kolaylik oluyor kendim de bakabiliyorum
<ogny> daha hizli ve daha duzenli calisirsin
<unpredictx> evet kurulum bitmek üzere
<ogny> unpredictx: mail adresin ney
<unpredictx> mehmetnarlix@gmail.com skype:unpredictx
<ogny> bir yazi yazicam debian kullanimiyla ilgili, herhalde bu haftasonu yazarim, sana da mail atayim
<unpredictx> olru
<ogny> aticonfig --initial
<unpredictx> az kaldı bitsin yazıcam kodu
<ogny> ok
<unpredictx> çıktısı bu Uninitialised file found, configuring.
<unpredictx> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<unpredictx> Saving back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-0
<ogny> guzel
<ogny> bitti mi
<unpredictx> bitti
<ogny> simdi masaustu ortamini restart edicez
<ogny> bunun icin
<ogny>  ls /etc/init.d/
<ogny> bunun ciktisinda
<ogny> lightdm var mi
<unpredictx> yok
<ogny> gdm ?
<ogny> mdm?
<ogny> sonu dm'li bir sey olucak
<unpredictx> gdö3 var
<ogny> tamam
<ogny> simdi restart edince
<ogny> masaustune giremeyebilirsin
<ogny> benden soylemesi ;)
<ogny> giremezsen makinayi restart et
<unpredictx> ee ne olacak peki
<unpredictx> tamam
<ogny> girersen konusalim tekrar ;)
<ogny> restart edince de giremezsen
<ogny> beni anarsin d:
<unpredictx> :D tamam
<ogny> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<unpredictx> bash: /etc/init.d/gdm: Böyle bir dosya ya da dizin yok
<unpredictx> yazıyor
<ogny> hmm
<unpredictx> benimki gdm3 ama
<ogny> degilmis o
<ogny> gdm3 ha
<ogny> ilk kez duydum
<ogny> odur o zaman
<ogny> /etc/init.d/gdm3 restart
<ogny> hadi gorusuruz ;)
<unpredictx> /etc/init.d/gdm3 restart
<ogny> yes
<unpredictx> yazıyorum
<unpredictx> hadi
<ogny> bas enter'a
<ogny> d:
<unpredictx> ogny kodu yazdım siyah ekran geldi birşey olmadı res attım ve ne oldu
<unpredictx> tahmin et
<ogny> ne?
<ogny> her sey yolunda mi?
<unpredictx> adamın dibisin düzeldi
<ogny> :D
<ogny> eyvallah
<unpredictx> helal olsun :D
<unpredictx> klavyene sağlık
<ogny> estagfurullah abi ben bir sey yapmadim
<ogny> sadece adamlarin yaptigini
<ogny> uyguladik
<ogny> ;)
<unpredictx> :D
<ogny> simdi artik
<unpredictx> peki bi kaç bişey daha sormak istiyorum uygunsan
<ogny> tabi
<ogny> sormanda sakinca yok her daim buradayim diger arkadaslar da burada
<ogny> herkes yardimci olur
<unpredictx> pencere yöneticisi olarak hangisini önerirsin gnome mi openbox mı mate mi kde mi xfce mi
<ogny> abi sahsen kullanmiyorum pencere yoneticisi
<ogny> sahsi fikrim
<ogny> unity-cinnamon guzel
<ogny> gnome3 guzel
<ogny> kde guzel
<ogny> istedigini kur dene
<ogny> begenirsen kullan
<ogny> ;)
<unpredictx> gnome 3 yüklü su anda hiç kullanmadım hep unity ve mate alışabilirmiyim gnome 3 e
<ogny> gnome3 suslu mate
<ogny> unity'le kapisiyor
<ogny> kde ayri bir mecra
<ogny> cinnamon da mint'in masaustu ortami, hafif gnome3 gibi
<ogny> xfce-lxde sade ortamlar
<ogny> openbox onlarin atasi
<unpredictx> gnome 3 e alışabilirmiyim mate ve unityden sonra rahat gelirmi sence
<ogny> tabi
<ogny> gayet rahat
<ogny> gayet de şık
<ogny> demin restart ettiginde
<ogny> siyah ekranda kalinca
<ogny> icinden sovdun mu dogru soyle
<ogny> d;
<unpredictx> valla sövmedim bilgisayarı kapatıp actıktan sonra sövcektim :D
<unpredictx> peki sonra sormak istediğim format atarkende debiana kablolu neti bağladım kablosuz su anda görmüyor driverdan mı kaynaklanıyor kabloyu cıkardıgım an net gidiyor
<ogny> onu da yapariz ama
<ogny> yarin baksak iyi olur
<ogny> debian'da wireless driver'i yuklu gelmiyor
<ogny> kuruyorsun
<unpredictx> tamam sorun olmaz yarın burda olurmusun skype a falanmı ekliyim
<ogny>  lspci -v |grep Wireles
<ogny> bi bakalim ya
<ogny>  lspci -v |grep Wireless
<unpredictx> tamam
<unpredictx> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<ogny> gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ogny> su satiri goruyor musun:
<ogny> deb http://http.debian.net/debian/ wheezy main
<unpredictx> deb http://http.debian.net/debian/ wheezy main non-free yazıyor hep
<ogny> sonudnda tamam onun sonuna
<ogny> contrib
<ogny> yazip kaydedip kapat
<unpredictx> yok yazmıyor senin dedigin
<ogny>  wheezy main non-free diye bitiyor ya
<ogny> sonuna contrib yaz
<unpredictx> yok ama başı seninki gibi değil security fala yazıyor
<unpredictx> deb http://ftp.tr.debian.org/debian/ wheezy main non-free contrib bunlar var
<ogny> deb http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ wheezy main non-free
<ogny> hah tamam
<ogny> sorun yok
<ogny> apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r|sed 's,[^-]*-[^-]*-,,') broadcom-sta-dkms
<unpredictx> kuruyor
<ogny> tmm
<unpredictx> abi sen nasıl bişeysin bu kodları ezberledinmi naptın
<ogny> yo
<ogny> senden model bilgisini aliyorum
<ogny> google soruyorum
<ogny>  sonra ondan sana satiyorum
<ogny> ;)
<ogny> havali oluyo
<unpredictx> google da herşeyi biliyor :)
<ogny> d:
<ogny> bitince
<ogny> modprobe -r b44 b43 b43legacy ssb brcmsmac
<unpredictx> yazdım birşey olmadı yeni kod bekliyor
<ogny> simdi
<ogny> yukaridaki panelde
<ogny> ag yoneticisi var m
<ogny> ha pardon
<ogny> son bi komut daha kalmis
<ogny> modprobe wl
<ogny> bunu da verelim
<unpredictx> yazdım birşey olmadı
<ogny> ok
<ogny> simdi yukarida
<unpredictx> evet kablosuzlar gözüktü
<ogny> guzel
<unpredictx> helal be
<ogny> ;)
<unpredictx> :) son bir sorum kaldı ubuntudayken her formattan sonra yükledigim standart programlar vardı torrent programı gımp falan onları yükleyebilirim demi sorun cıkmaz
<ogny> tabi yuklersin
<ogny> sorun olmaz
<unpredictx> yazılım merkezi varmı yoksa synaptic ilemi yükleyip kaldırıyoruz
<ogny> hmm
<ogny> apt-get var
<ogny> yazilim merkezi
<ogny> bakayim
<ogny> evet
<ogny> synaptic var
<ogny> is gorur
<unpredictx> bir tane daha var yazılım ekle kaldır diye
<ogny> onu bilmiyorum
<ogny> ubuntu'dakini diyosun
<ogny> software center
<ogny> guzel harbi
<unpredictx> evet o güzel r syaptic haricinde bi tane daha yazılım eklemek ve kaldırmak için program var onu silerim o zaman
<ogny> konsoldan da guzel oluyor
<ogny> aptitude ve apt var
<ogny> demin mesela bana sey lazim oldu
<ogny> bende olan sende olmayan paket vardi
<ogny> acaba hangi repo'dan geliyor o paket
<ogny> bulmak icin
<ogny> apt-cache policy paket_adi
<ogny> dedim
<ogny> backports'tan geliyormus
<ogny> sana onu ekledik
<ogny> oyle calisti
<ogny> ;)
<unpredictx> anladım konsol iyi ya benden onu öğrenmeye calısıyorum apt-get ve aptitude arasında ne fark var
<ogny> zor soru
<ogny> ;)
<ogny> benim senin icin
<ogny> aralarinda pek fark yok
<ogny> ama dagitimlarin felsefeleri acisindan
<ogny> ubuntu'da aptitude yuklu gelmiyor
<ogny> tedavulden kaldirdilar
<ogny> debian wiki'lerine bak
<ogny> apt-get gormezsin, hep aptitude yazar
<ogny> derinde bir yerlerde ciddi farklar var demek ki
<ogny> hangisi kolayina gelirse onu kullanirsin
<unpredictx> anladım öğrencez yavaş yavaş birde son birşey onuda yarın sorarım program önerisi istiyecektim her bilgisayarda olması gerekenleri
<ogny> onu yazicam hafta sonu
<ogny> guzel bir yazi hazirliycam
<unpredictx> mail atarsın o zaman
<ogny> tabi
<unpredictx> aldın demi adresi
<ogny> http://orkungunay.com
<ogny> aldim tabi
<ogny> benim gunluk
<unpredictx> vay aslında var ya
<ogny> he
<unpredictx> sıfırdan baslıcan kurulumdan sonra yapılması gerekenler diye blogda yazıcan sırayla fena popüler olursun
<unpredictx> debian icin
<ogny> oralarda cok guzel yazilar var
<ogny> onlarin linkini koyucam
<ogny> sana veryeim
<ogny> musait oldugunda bakarsin
<unpredictx> olur bundan sonra takipcinim :D
<ogny> http://emrah.com/notlar/debian_kurulum_notlari_wheezy.txt
<ogny> hahah sayfa gelmihyor
<ogny> emrah abi burda olaydi
<ogny> vps'i ucmus
<ogny> d:
<unpredictx> :D
<ogny> hah geldi
<ogny> buradaki ayarlar superdir
<unpredictx> tamam burdan bakarım sen sürekli burdamısın
<ogny> he
<ogny> deminki link vardi ya
<unpredictx> evet
<ogny> onun anasayfasini da karistir
<ogny> derya denizdir
<unpredictx> tamam :)
<ogny> ben bir benzrerini bilmiyorum
<unpredictx> tamam herşey için tekrar saol maili bekliyorum burayada girerim aksamları
<ogny> hehe est. abi, atacam
<ogny> olur gorusuruz, iyi geceler
<unpredictx> iyi geceler
<ogny> hatta ben arada
<ogny> 2 mail attim bile sana
<ogny> fena spamciyimdir
<ogny> ;d
#ubuntu-tr 2013-07-24
<ogny> c
<aykut> c
<Kartagis> arttırıyorum ve d diyorum
<ogny> d:
<ogny> gordum ve pas /c
<Kartagis> floş /etc/
<Kartagis> ve /usr/
<Kartagis> al sana bir de /root/
<ogny> ;)
<aykut> all in /
<Kartagis> one / to rule them all
<Unpredictx> selam ogyn
<Unpredictx> ogny, ordamısın
<unpredictx> ogny, ordamısın
<unpredictx> merhaba arkadaşlar
<unpredictx> kimse yokmu
<ogny> slm
<ogny> buradayim
<unpredictx> :D
<ogny> unpredictx: naber
<unpredictx> iyi senden
<ogny> eyv. sagol iyidir
<unpredictx> demin
<unpredictx> siyah ekrana düştüm consol geliyodu
<unpredictx> masaüstü
<unpredictx> gelmiyodu
<ogny> he
<unpredictx> mate i yükledim dün gece gnomeyi sildi
<ogny> ctrl+alt+f7
<ogny> he
<ogny> birini yukleyince
<unpredictx> console a girdim gnomeyi tekrar yükleyince girebildim
<ogny> digerini silme
<ogny> o da kalsin
<unpredictx> neden fazlalık olsun ki
<unpredictx> ?
<ogny> dogru ama
<ogny> bir masaustu ortami kullanmak da
<ogny> cok guvenceli degil
<ogny> 2 tane olsun
<ogny> cok emin oldugudna
<ogny> 2.yi kaldirirsin
<unpredictx> ama söyle biseyde var mesela gnome yüklü mate i de yükledim gnome ve mate in programları doluyo 2 masaüstü olunca her programdanda 2 tane oluyo mesela gnomede gedit mate te pluman var
<ogny> onlari kaldirabilirsin
<ogny> bagimliliklari cok degildir
<unpredictx> kaldirirkende software-center olsa bir tıkla kaldırıyorum synaptic ilede mesela sözlüğü kaldıcam dictionary yazıyorum kurulu bir sürü cıkıyor
<unpredictx> hangilerini kaldıracagımı bilmiyorum
<ogny> aptitude purge paket_adi
<ogny> bu sekilde kaldirabilirsin
<unpredictx> pake adı dediğin program adımı
<ogny> evet abi
<ogny> paket
<ogny> paket kuruyoruz paket kaldiriyoruz
<ogny> program disinda o paketin icinde
<ogny> programin calismasi icin
<ogny> bir suru bagimli oldugu program va
<unpredictx> bide bi gnome 3 e alışamadım gibi openbox ı kurdum onu hiç modifiye edemedim hangi pencere yöneticisi kursam cok kararsızım
<ogny> masaustu ortami kur
<ogny> kde en havalisi
<ogny> onu hic denedin mi
<unpredictx> denedim onada alışamadım kde haricinde ya gnome ya openbox ya mate yada fluxbox ta aslında openbox istiyorum kurdumda modifiyesi çok zor hiç birşey yapamadım
<ogny> modifiyesi biraz zor evet
<unpredictx> abi gnome 3 ü böyle modifiye etsem kullanırım
<unpredictx> http://i.imgur.com/qsox8Y6.jpg
<ogny> edersin
<unpredictx> beceremedim
<ogny> bu baya guzelmis be
<ogny> daha ne edecen
<ogny> ;)
<ogny> bu senin mi
<unpredictx> yok olsa :D bunu yapmaya calısıyorum
<ogny> d:
<ogny> neyse
<ogny> ugras bakalim
<ogny> gnome3 kalsin
<ogny> cinnamon'u da eklersina
<ogny> ama
<ogny> debian'da zor olabilir
<ogny> emin degilim
<ogny> eger konsol agirlikli takilicaksan
<ogny> bence lxde kur abi
<ogny>  konsola yakin, tam masaustu, hafif ve hizli
<unpredictx> lxde arayüzünü sevmiyorum konsol için slackware öneriyor herkes
<ogny> slackware dagitim
<ogny> simdi elinde saglam bi debian var, bence bozma, s1k1l1nca denersin onu
<unpredictx> evet
<unpredictx> tamam senden son birşey istiyorum şu dün ekran kartı yükleme kodlarını ve wireless kodlarını yollayabilirmisin doc belgesi hazırlıyorum ney nasıl yüklenir diye
<ogny> super
<ogny> tamam yollarim ama
<ogny> aksam olur mu
<ogny> su an biraz
<ogny> ugrasamiycam onunla ;)
<ogny> ?
<unpredictx> tamam olur aksama
<ogny> eyv.
<unpredictx> girerim
<ogny> son bisey
<ogny> istemene gerek yok
<unpredictx> kolay gelsin sana
<ogny> devam ediyoruz
<unpredictx> tamam :D saol
<ogny> gittigi kadar gidecek
<ogny> ;)
<unpredictx> tamam saol kolay gelsin sana :D
<ogny> sagol babam sana da
<unpredictx> saol
<aykut> hola
<aykut> como esta
<ogny> helo
<Kartagis> estás olmasi lazim
<Kartagis> esta 3. cekim
<Unpredictx> merhaba arkadaslar
<Unpredictx> arkadaslar kımse varmı acıl bısey sorucam
<Unpredictx> ?
<Unpredictx> arkadaşlar biriniz cevap verebilirmi
#ubuntu-tr 2013-07-25
<turgay> selam
<ogny> selam
<kserkses> s.a
<unpredictx> ogny selam
<unpredictx> ogny, ordamısın
<ogny> slm
<ogny> buradayim
<ogny> a.s kserkses
<kserkses> ogny: a.s
<kserkses> eyvallah
<ogny> kserkses: napiyon
<ogny> is guc mu takilmaca mi
<ogny> ;)
<kserkses> hea
<kserkses> Sen neler yapiyorsun
<unpredictx> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<kserkses> hoşgeldin
<unpredictx> hb
<unpredictx> Nasılsınız
<ogny> iyi valla iste
<kserkses> îç guvesysiden halliceyiz :)
<unpredictx> :D ogny gene siyah ekrana düştüm startx ile masaüstüne girdim çözümü ne bunun bidaha olmaması için
<ogny> nasil dustun
<ogny> gdm geliyor
<kserkses> unpredictx: debian kurmuştun sen de mi
<ogny> kullanici giris yapiyosun
<ogny> sonra/
<unpredictx> kserkses evet
<unpredictx> yok oyle deil
<unpredictx> res atıyorum
<unpredictx> grub geliyor
<unpredictx> sonra siyah ekran geliyor
<unpredictx> kullanıcı
<unpredictx> adı ve şifremi
<unpredictx> yazıyorum
<unpredictx> konsol ekranı geliyor
<unpredictx> ordan startx yazıyorum
<unpredictx> masaüstü direk geliyor
<kserkses> unpredictx: devd ile kurulum yap, kurulum ekraninda advantec install filan denilen bir bolum var oradan gnome dişinda bir desktop sec
<kserkses> oyle kurulum yap
<unpredictx> öyle yaptım zaten normal kurulum yapmadım sanırım kaldırdıgım bir program etkiledi
<kserkses> debian-multimedia depolarini ekleme bu arada
<kserkses> O depolar el degiştirdi ve ne oldugu belirsiz birileri kapti
<unpredictx> depolarda kendi depoları ve backports depoları var
<kserkses> Depo eklemek icin buradan yaralanabilirsin : http://debgen.simplylinux.ch/
<unpredictx> sendemi debian kullanıyorsun
<kserkses> Evet
<kserkses> Hangi pakei kaldirdin
<kserkses> paketi
<unpredictx> ya bende şöyle oldu gnomenin yanına mate kurup biraz denedim matei kurunca onunda programları
<unpredictx> geldi
<unpredictx> sonra kaldırırken programlarınıda kaldırdım ondan oldu sanırım
<kserkses> Mate yi boyle kuraydin : http://www.debian.org.tr/Mate
<unpredictx> evet burdan kurdum zaten ya matei kurdum çok iyi çalıştı sorun cıkmadı sonra
<unpredictx> gnomeye devam edicem dedim
<unpredictx> mate i sildim matei sildikten sonra
<unpredictx> mate in programlarınıda
<unpredictx> silerken oldu
<unpredictx> sanırım
<kserkses> Nasil sildin ki
<kserkses> Hangi komutla
<unpredictx> bi sn bakayım
<kserkses> bir apt-get f-install yap bakam
<unpredictx> Reading package lists... Done
<unpredictx> Building dependency tree
<unpredictx> Reading state information... Done
<unpredictx> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<unpredictx> mate i bu kodlarla sildim    	 	 	 	 	 	   sudo apt-get remove mate-desktop-environment sudo apt-get remove mate-core   sudo apt-get remove mate-archive-keyring   sudo apt-get remove mate-archive-keyring mate-notification-daemon atril atril-common caja caja-common engrampa engrampa-common eom eom-common gir1.2-mate-panel libatril libcaja-extension libmarco libmatedesktop libmatekbd libmatekeyring libmatemenu libmatepanelapplet libmatepolkit libmatew
<unpredictx> dur karısık oldu
<unpredictx>    	 	 	 	 	 	   sudo apt-get remove mate-desktop-environment sudo apt-get remove mate-core   sudo apt-get remove mate-archive-keyring
<unpredictx> bi bunlar
<unpredictx> bide bu
<unpredictx>    	 	 	 	 	 	   sudo apt-get remove mate-archive-keyring mate-notification-daemon atril atril-common caja caja-common engrampa engrampa-common eom eom-common gir1.2-mate-panel libatril libcaja-extension libmarco libmatedesktop libmatekbd libmatekeyring libmatemenu libmatepanelapplet libmatepolkit libmateweather libmateweather-common libmatewnck libmatewnck-common marco marco-common mate-applets mate-applets-common mate-backgrounds mate-calc mate-co
<kserkses> apt-get f-install yaptin mi şimdi
<unpredictx> yaptım bu çıktı  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kserkses> Kaldirma icin şuradan bi karşilaştirma yap : http://theshank.tumblr.com/post/29258317512/debian-lmde-ubuntu-how-to-uninstall-mate-desktop
<unpredictx> tamam aynılarını kaldırdım ya sorun deil olmassa son kez format atarım sormak istediğim şu arkadaşlar debianı bırak arch a gel diyor ne dersin
<kserkses> Valla,ben pek distrodan distroya atlama yanlisi degilim
<kserkses> Bir distro kullan ve onda uzmanlaş
<ogny> pardon goremedim
<ogny> var mi bi durum
<kserkses> Debian iyi bit taban distro
<unpredictx> yok ogny format atıcam sanırım
<kserkses> Başlamişsan birakma ve uzmanlaş
<ogny> niye la
<ogny> d:
<ogny> formata girme
<ogny> s1k1nt1 ney
<unpredictx> res atarsam siyah erkana gene düşücem sanırım
<ogny> soyle bakem
<ogny> hmm
<kserkses> Giriş yoneticisi uçmus
<ogny> gdm3
<ogny> root olur
<ogny>  /etc/init.d/gdm3 status
<ogny> yazsana
<unpredictx> tamam
<unpredictx> bişey cıkmadı
<unpredictx> pardon
<ogny> tamam deminki komutla
<unpredictx> cıktı
<ogny> nediyo
<kserkses> /etc/init.d/gdm3 start
<ogny> yooo
<ogny> staus
<ogny> status
<unpredictx> senin verdigin komutla biset cıkmadı basına gedit yazdım belge acıldı
<ogny> tamam demek ki var
<unpredictx> evet
<ogny> bi sn
<kserkses> # update-rc.d gdm3 defaults
<kserkses> bu var mi
<ogny> harika
<ogny> kserkses: hoca sen ne kullaniyon dagiitim olarak?
<unpredictx> kserkses verdiğin komutu yazdım terminalde bisey cıkmadı
<ogny> hmz
<kserkses> Ben debian kullaniyorum ama şu ana dişaridayim ve debian uzerinde deilim
<kserkses> unpredictx: hangi komutu
<unpredictx> update-rc.d gdm3 defaults
<ogny> ciktisi yoksa
<unpredictx> cikti yok
<ogny> en iyisi
<ogny> paket var mi ona bakalim
<kserkses> unpredictx: bu senin geditte açtigin belgede var mi diye sordum
<ogny>  dpkg -l |grep gdm3
<ogny> sunun en basinda ne yaziyo
<unpredictx> rc  gdm3                                  3.4.1-8                            amd64        Next generation GNOME Display Manager
<unpredictx> unpredictx@unpredict:~$ sudo dpkg -l |grep gdm3
<unpredictx> rc  gdm3                                  3.4.1-8                            amd64        Next generation GNOME Display Manager
<ogny> bu su demek
<ogny> remove edilmis, ama config dosyalari duruyor
<unpredictx> kserkses geditte yazmıyor senin dedigin
<unpredictx> nasıl olucak
<ogny> demin kserkses 'in verdigi komutla kurucan
<ogny> apt-get -f install di galiba
<unpredictx> yaptım ama bisey olmadı
<ogny> o zaman bsn
<ogny>  dpkg-reconfigure gdm3
<ogny> yoo
<Kartagis> sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm3
<ogny> kurulu degil ki
<kserkses> iste bundan sordum sen silerken gdm3 you de silmisin
<ogny> aynen
<unpredictx> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: gdm3 bozuk veya tam olarak kurulu değil
<ogny> Kartagis: 'in dedigi gibi
<kserkses> e tekrar kur
<unpredictx> kartagis komutu yaptım kuruyor
<Kartagis> &karma Kartagis
<f0und> Kartagis: Kartagis has neutral karma.
<kserkses> apt-get insatll gdm3
<kserkses> install
<Kartagis> senin istediğin o değil mi zaten?
<unpredictx> kartagis siyah ekrana düşüyordum
<unpredictx> çözüm arıyoruz
<Kartagis> he anladım
<kserkses> e giris yoneticisini ucurdugun icin
<unpredictx> kartagis kurdu
<unpredictx> senin verdiğini
<kserkses> hea kuruluyor dogru
<kserkses> Ama bence debian 7 ye xfce + slim yakişir :)
<unpredictx> tamam bitti oldu sanırım abi bu synaptic yüzünden mesela evolutionu kaldırcam evolution yazıyorum bir sürü şey yüklü cıkıyor ordan kaldırırken ucuyor bunlarda
<kserkses> evolution a sakin dokunma
<kserkses> gnomede evolution kaldirma tehlikeli
<kserkses> bir suru baimlilik gidebilir
<kserkses> ve gnome çoker
<kserkses> Bu epeydir boyle
<unpredictx> ya demek istediğim sadece evolution değil synaptic te bi programın adını yazıyorum bir sürü o programla alakalı yüklü seyler cıkıyor hangisini kaldıracam bilmiyorum ubuntuda software-center vardı program adını yazıp kaldırıyorduk
<kserkses> Ubuntuda evolution da default olarak gelse ayni sorun yasanir
<kserkses> Tabi ne kaldirmak istedigine bagli bu
<kserkses> Bagimlilik her distroda gorulen bir sey
<unpredictx> demek istediğin anladım senin ben sadece evolutiondan bahsetmiyorum mesela empathy kaldırcam synapticte bir sürü paket cıkıyor ama software-centerda olsa tek tık kaldırıyor yolu yokmu bunun
<kserkses> Yazilim merkezini debiana kurabilirsin
<unpredictx> nasıl kurucaz
<kserkses> Ama ubuntu da da boyle yazilim merkezinden de kaldirirsan ve eger bagimlilik varsa onlarida kaldirir
<kserkses> software-center diye bir arat
<unpredictx> hımm anladım sen hangisini önerirsin
<kserkses> Oneri derken
<unpredictx> paket kaldırmak için synaptic mi software-center mı
<kserkses> konsol :)
<unpredictx> :) yani en iyisi o
<kserkses> Ama synaptic daha iyidir
<kserkses> Yazilim merkezinden
<unpredictx> pencere yöneticisi ne kullanıyorsun xfce mi
<kserkses> masaustu ortami olarak xfce
<kserkses> gnome 3 you sevmiyorum :)
<unpredictx> :D ben openboxı deniyim dedim cok zor
<kserkses> Yok zor degil
<kserkses> O da guzel
<kserkses> Bir iki ek paket kurdun mu tama olur
<kserkses> Ama tabi alişkanlik meselesi
<unpredictx> gnomeye alısım bende diyorum
<unpredictx> sonucta unity le yarısıyor
<kserkses> Gnome 3 henuz oturmadi kde 4.1. / 4.2 gibi filan
<kserkses> Yani distrolardan bagimszi olarak kendisinde sorun var
<unpredictx> aynen yakında oturur
<kserkses> Otursuktan sonra alişiriz belki KDE 4.8 / 4.10 gibi
<unpredictx> bende kde ye ısınamadım
<unpredictx> bi türlü
<hemlock_web> selamlar asus wifi adapter driverini tanitmaya calisiyorum beceremedim, yardimci olabilecek var mi
<kserkses> ben kde 3 serisini hiç sevmezdim ama kde 4.8 serisinden itibaren kullanmaya başladim
<unpredictx> :) hemlock_web hangi dağıtım
<unpredictx> arch nasıl güzelmi ki
<unpredictx> hemlock_web hangi dağıtımı kullanıyorsun
<hemlock_web> oncelikle mint debian icin ama birkac yerde daha kuracagim
<unpredictx> bi sn
<unpredictx> lspci | grep -i network   cıktısını alabilirmiyim
<hemlock_web> tabi 1sn
<hemlock_web> birsey donmedi yazinca :/
<unpredictx> nasıl dönmedi doğru yazdığına eminmisin donanımı taramsı gerke
<hemlock_web> asus wl-167g v3 alet
<unpredictx> bir saniye
<hemlock_web> eminim evet
<unpredictx> o değil bize wireless yazılım adı lazım mesela ben aynı kodu calıstırdıgım zaman broadcom yazıyor
<unpredictx> kodu direk burdan yapıstırdıysan bosluk falan olabilir elle yaz kodu
<hemlock_web> yoo elle yazdim da, isterseniz direk lspci 'i vereyim orda da yok
<unpredictx> evet
<unpredictx> onu ver
<hemlock_web> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5911105/
<hemlock_web> komik bi sekilde driver asus'un sitesinde yok, sadece cd'de var
<unpredictx> bi sn driver a netten bakıyorum
<unpredictx> http://tr.driverscollection.com/?H=wl-167g&By=ASUS&SS=Linux en altta liux icin driver var onu dene bi
<ogny> kde 4.8 mi...
<ogny> nolmus be kde
<ogny> aksam kurayim merak ettim
<thiras> webmin kullanan var mi?
<ogny> kullandiydim
<thiras> memnun kalmis miydin?
<ogny> aliskanlik meselesi
<thiras> zpanel ispconfig webmin
<thiras> arasinda kaldim
<thiras> bana fark etmez ya pek aslinda kullanim kolayligi cok onemli degil
<thiras> stabil olsun her isimi yapayim yeterli benim icin
<ogny> amac ne
<ogny> amaclari farkli 3unun
<ogny> webmin sistem admin icin
<ogny> digerleri hosting
<thiras> 4-5 tane domain park edecek
<thiras> webmail
<thiras> horde
<thiras> horde sadece webmail degil full olacak
<ogny> o zaman ispconfig derim
<thiras> uzerine openvpn
<thiras> secure ftp
<thiras> yani sadece web host degilde serviste olacak uzerinde
<ogny> bi sn
<ogny> kendin icin kolaylik olsun diye mi
<ogny> baskasina vericen al bununla yaparsin diye mi
<ogny> sen yapacaksan bence webmin'le ugrasmana gerekyok
<ogny> birine vereceksen, 4-5 domain icin
<ogny> ya virtualmin olacak ya da diger saydiklarin
<ogny> webmin olmuyor
<ogny> benim onerim ispconfig
<ogny> zpanel'i hatirlayamadim
<thiras> aslinda tam olarak webmin virtualmin farkini anlamadim
<thiras> simdi ona bakiyorum pardon bu arada telefon geldi de
<thiras> ben kullanacagim sadece
<ogny> ok
<ogny> bence sen kullanacaksan 4-5 domaini ssh'tan rahatlikla yonetebilirsin
<ogny> panellere hic girme derim
<thiras> ya ama bunun maili var
<thiras> zirti pirti
<thiras> subdomaini osu busu
<thiras> usendim :D
<thiras> cok usendim o yuzden panel kovaliyorum
<ogny> bunlari panele yaptirirsan
<ogny> ek olarak bir de panelin yaratacagi karmasayla bogusacaksin
<thiras> dogru diyorsun aslinda
<ogny> mesela bizde opendns var
<ogny> fcgi'lar jailkit'ler
<ogny> ne yaptigini anlayamiyorsun ki
<ogny> probleme mudahale edebilesin
<ogny> php'nin openbase dir
<ogny> bir ayari var sen bilirsin
<ogny> o sadece panelden yapiliyor
<ogny> oyle bir yere koymuslar ki
<ogny> ssh'la bulamadim
<ogny> boyle abuk gubuk seyler cikartiyor
<ogny> ayrica mesela
<ogny> bind kurmazsin
<ogny> powerdns kurarsin
<ogny> onun kendi paneli var
<ogny> apache kurmazsin veya onune
<ogny> nginx kurarsin
<ogny> yani ozellestirirsen
<ogny> webmin-ispconfig
<ogny> ayak bagi olur
<thiras> anladim
<thiras> o halde bir manuel giriseyim bakalim
<thiras> umarim fail vermeyiz
<ogny> ;)
<ogny> fail verirsen her yer senin
<ogny> listeler var
<ogny> kanallar var ;)
<ogny> sorun olmaz
<thiras> ehaheha biliyom ya
<ogny> giris hele
<thiras> o halde bir sigara icip geleyim sonrada giriseyim direk
<ogny> ok
<thiras> peki ubuntu mu centos mu
<thiras> sence?
<ogny> debian
<ogny> ;)
<thiras> eskiden centos kullaniyordum baya rahattim
<thiras> ubuntuyu server sideta kullanmadim hic
<ogny> debian sana daha uygun
<ogny> esnek, elle derleme icin tool'lari iyi
<ogny> guncel paketler var
<ogny> centos zorlar
<ogny> mesela
<ogny> dpkg-reconfigure gibi bir sey yok
<ogny> var da
<ogny> halt ediyor
<ogny> sys-unconfig
<thiras> peki neden ubuntu degil?
<ogny>  build-dep rfakeroot
<ogny> derlemede avantaj sagliyor
<ogny> ubuntu niye degil sorusu
<ogny> ubuntu'nun genel olarak
<ogny> kafasina gore yapma aliskanligi var
<ogny> mesela en basitinden
<ogny> hemen bi ubuntu server'a bakacam
<ogny>  /etc/network/interfaces bakalim nerden cikicak
<ogny> hayret ayni yerde
<ogny> ;)
<ogny> ubuntu olmaz diye bir sey yok tabi ama
<ogny> debian isine gelir
<ogny> wheezy yeni cikti hem
<ogny> backports guvenilir
<thiras> himm
<thiras> himmm
<ogny> kactim gorurusuz
<thiras> sagol gorusuruz
<unpredictx> Kartagis, ordamısın?
<unpredictx> Odada kimse varmı?
<thiras> unpredictx, eve
<thiras> evet*
<unpredictx> kullandıgınız dağıtım nedir
<unpredictx> thiras,?
<thiras> cok benim kullandigim dagitim
<aykut> odaya girdiğinde yıllarca kullanıldığı her halinden belli olan eski bir sandalye ve ona nazaran daha iyi duran bir masa karşıladı onu
<thiras> pcde arch ama
<unpredictx> :) bişey sorucam
<unpredictx> debian kullanıyorum gnome ile birlikte
<aykut> duvardaki resimler odadaki kasvetli hava yüzünden her an yere düşecek gibiydi
<unpredictx> synapticten empathy i kaldırmak için işaretliyorum bağlı olduğu paketleri gösteriyor gnome ve gnome-core kaldır dersem gnome için sorun olurmu
<aykut> olur
<aykut> gnome kaldırırsan gnome için sorun olur bence
<unpredictx> peki empathy i bağlı olduğu paketlere zarar vermeende kaldıramıyormuyum
<aykut> empathy nedir
<aykut> ona bakmalıyım
<unpredictx> pidgin alternatifi
<unpredictx> gnome ile geliyor
<unpredictx> mesajlaşma clienti
<aykut> hmm
<thiras> evet olur eger kaldirirsan
<unpredictx> ben 5 dk dönücem aykut sende bir bakarsan sevinirim
<aykut> bir im clientinin bağlı olduğu desktop environment i komple kaldırmaya zorlaması ironik
<thiras> ibretlik ibretlik
<aykut> unpredictx gelince bakarsın http://serverfault.com/questions/372308/remove-empathy-from-debian-6-0
<aykut> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=39045#p229130
<unpredictx> verdiğiniz linkteki kodu uygulayınca sorun cıkmazmı diyorsunuz
<unpredictx> İyi akşamlar arkadaşlar
<thiras> iyi aksamlar unpredictx
<kserkses> s.a
<unpredictx> as kserkses
<thiras> apachede virtual host atadim 2 tane overlap oldu
<thiras> nasil yapacak fikri olan var mi?
#ubuntu-tr 2013-07-26
<ogny> gunaydin
<kserkses> s.a
<thiras> as
<thiras> proftpd configinden anlayan var mi?
<thiras> ogny, proftpd'den cakiyor musun?
<ogny> pure-ftpd kullaniyoruz abi
<ogny> kullanmadim onu
<thiras> himm tamam
<thiras> virtual user virtual host ayarlamaya calisiyorum da
<thiras> documentation rezalet
<ogny> proftpd'e mi
<thiras> evet
<ogny> pure-ftpd'e soyle
<ogny> pure-pw useradd -u gercek_kullanici -d sanal_kullanicinin_dizini
<ogny> http://emrah.com/notlar/pureftpd_notlari.txt
<ogny> bu isini gorur
<thiras> apache like config ama kafam almadi configini
<unpredictx> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<kserkses> a.s
<unpredictx> nasılsınız
<kserkses> ne olsun
<kserkses> ugrasip gidiyoruz
<unpredictx> :)
<kserkses> s.a
<kserkses> ubuntu edge den başka deytaylar : http://design.canonical.com/2013/07/ubuntu-edge-design-process/
<unpredictx> İyi geceler arkadaşlar
<kserkses> hoşgeldin
<unpredictx> hoşbulduk
<unpredictx> odada kimse varmı
<thiras> ogny, bir kac guzel sorum var orada misin?
<unpredictx> thiras bende sana birşeyler sorabilirmiyim
<thiras> unpredictx, tabii ki
<unpredictx> debianda gnome yüklüyken mate i yükledim gnomeyi kaldırdım yine siyah ekrana düştüm startx ile girdim
<thiras> mate nedir bi bakayim once
<unpredictx> mate gnome 2 nin aynısı
<thiras> he ok mintin kullandigi gnome forku
<thiras> mate'in kullandigi paketler olabilir
<thiras> gnome'dan
<unpredictx> evet ya gnome 3 ü seviyorumda hazırda gelen programlarını kaldırınca gnome bozuluyor empathy shotwelli falan silince bozuluyor o yüzden mate yükledim gnomeyi sildim siyah ekrana düştüm gnomeyi yükleyince siyah ekran kalkıyor
<thiras> veya startxi acilista veren hangi programsa onun configini elle duzeltmen gerekebilir
<thiras> muhtemelen gnomeunda yuklu olmasi lazim
<unpredictx> sen ne kullanıyorsun dağıtım
<thiras> ama emin degilim desktopla ugrasmayali oldu baya
<thiras> arch var pcde
<unpredictx> arch nasıl zormu
<thiras> kurduktan sonra
<thiras> yag gibi
<thiras> ben cok seviyorum
<unpredictx> kde mi kullanıyorsun
<thiras> rolling release
<thiras> hayir gnome
<thiras> 2
<unpredictx> anladım slackware denemek istiyorum o nasıl
<thiras> slack benim ilk kullandigim linux
<thiras> o yuzden ayri bir severim :)
<unpredictx> zormu
#ubuntu-tr 2013-07-27
<thiras> birde cok temiz, nerdeyse bsd
<thiras> yillar oldu bilemiyorum
<thiras> ama en temiz orada ogrenirsin bence
<unpredictx> abi benim amacım linux ı tamamen öğrenmek onun için hangi dağıtımı kullanmalıyım
<kserkses> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org
<kserkses> Buradan
<kserkses> Linuxu tamamaen buradan ogrenirsin
<kserkses> Ne zamanki hic yerden yardim almadan bu sistemi şipşak kurup bîr aya yonetebilirsen sen bu îşî anlamişsin sayilir
<thiras> unpredictx, pardon baska seye dalmisim
<thiras> aynen dogrudur LFS yaparsan tamamdir
<unpredictx> rica ederim
<unpredictx> tamam
<turgay> selam
<ogny> selam
<ogny> hahah
<ogny> ne alem adamlarsiniz ya
<ogny> linuxu ogrenmek istiyorum napayim?
<ogny> lfs yap
<ogny> hahaha super
<ogny> abd'ye git linus torwalds'i bul staj yapacam de
<thiras> merhaba
<unpredictx> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<kserkses> s.a
<unpredictx> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<kserkses> merhaba
<Volkan-K> http://www.59saniye.com/the-man-who-knew-too-much/
<unpredictx> iyi geceler arkadaşlar
#ubuntu-tr 2013-07-28
<turgay> selam
<kserkses> s.a
<unpredictx> merhaba arkadaşlar
<etsw> paylasimsiz ekran karti ne demek
<unpredictx> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<genc> kendi remini kullanıyor
<unpredictx> odada kimse yokmu
<unpredictx> Merhaba arkadaşlar
#ubuntu-tr 2014-07-21
<astiages> s.a
<hwp-player1> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<command> slm
<hwp-player1> Yakuake kullanan var mı
<hwp-player1> görüşmek üzere iyi geceler
<mavidoritos> iyi geceler
<hwp-player1> Merhaba arkadaşlar az önce yapay zeka , artificial intelligence , ile ilgili bir film izledim.Adı Her.Size de tavsiye ederim.
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<hwp-player1> Merhaba
<ElixirVitae> hwp-player1, imdb?
<hwp-player1> link veriyorum bir dakika
<hwp-player1> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1798709/
<hwp-player1> film uzun ama izlemesi zor değil sürükleyici bir havası var
<ElixirVitae> Synopsis s1m0ne'u hatırlattı bana hwp-player1.
<hwp-player1> dediğin filmi kaydettim imdb sayfasını bir ara izleyeceğim
<hwp-player1> Ubuntu mu kullanıyorsun ?
<ElixirVitae> Evet hwp-player1.
<hwp-player1> ben Pardus indirmiştim onu kurdum daha sonra ubuntuya geçebilirim ama biraz Pardus deneyeceğim Debian sürüm
<ElixirVitae> Yeni sürüm mü o?
<hwp-player1> Pardus 2013 pardus.org.tr sitesinden indirdim
<ElixirVitae> Hmm.
#ubuntu-tr 2014-07-22
<hwp-player1> merhaba nasıl fotoğraf çekebilirim bilgisayarda kamera var hangi programı kullanmam lazım
<astiages> s.a
<hwp-player1> merhaba aleyküm selam
<hwp-player1> dalmıışım
<hwp-player1> teknik işler var burada :) arkadaşa birşey anlatıyordum
#ubuntu-tr 2014-07-23
<astiages> s.a
<Blaguvest> a.s
<Kartagis> k.g.
<astiages> s.a
<slarikan> a slm
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<slarikan> mrb
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<hwpplayer1> bilgisayar donanımları hakkında sohbet etmek isteyen varsa beklerim
<hwpplayer1> olmayacak şey oldu bilgisayar takıldı neden olabilir bunu nasıl anlarım
<astiages> s.a
<hwpplayer1> aleyküm selam
<ElixirVitae> hwpplayer1, problemine ilişkin daha çok bilgi lazım.
<ElixirVitae> Problemin belirli şartlar altında tekrar ettiğininden emin olman lazım.
<ElixirVitae> Test yapabilmen için yedek parçalar lazım.
<hwpplayer1> pardon özel sohbete daldım
<ElixirVitae> vs. vs.
<hwpplayer1> sadece bir kere oldu
<hwpplayer1> kalıcı sorun olduğunu sanmıyorum
<hwpplayer1> olmadı Linux Mint 17 qiana kullanıyorum yeniden kurulur en fazla
<hwpplayer1> ilgilendiğin için teşekkür ederim
#ubuntu-tr 2014-07-24
 * Kartagis plays Anouk - Three Days in a Row
<metrekup> Herkese Merhaba
<mehmet_> Merhaba
<astiages> s.a
<metrekup> a.s
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar .)
#ubuntu-tr 2014-07-25
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar aranızda Linux Mint KDE kuran var mıdır ?Ben ilk kurulumda şimdi tam hatırlayamıyorum ama LVR yapılandırma ile kurmuştum sonra ise sadece diskin tamamına kur dedim yapılandırma demedim.Neticede kuruldu sorun yok güncelleme aldım ve ekran kartını tanıttım ama diğer seçeneğin ne anlama geldiğini merak ettim.Teşekkürler...
<hwpplayer1> olmadı eve gidince tekrar araştırırım çünkü iş yerinde resimler gözükmüyor ve interneti tam kullanamıyorum soru sormamın bir sebebi de budur.
<astiages> s.a
<hwpplayer1> aleyküm selam
<hwpplayer1> derken gittiğini farkettim :)
<hwpplayer1> tekrardan merhaba
<juggle> hi philipballew , welcome
<hwpplayer1> Hoşgeldin Astiages ve welcome philipbalew
<astiages> s.a ve hoşbuldum hwpplayer1
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<hwpplayer1> aleyküm selam Merhaba arkadaşlar
<hwpplayer1> Linux Mint kurmuş olanınız var mı
<juggle> a.selam hoşgeldiniz
<hwpplayer1> LVR yapılandırma ile kurmuştum geçen sefer onun anlamını soracaktım
<hwpplayer1> birşey adı ama orasını unuttum bir yapılandırma ile tüm diske kur diyor
<hwpplayer1> şimdi ben direk tüm diske kur dedim
<ElixirVitae> Dual Boot vs. yapmıyorsan problem yok hwpplayer1.
<hwpplayer1> hayır 1 tb'ın tamamına kurdum
<ElixirVitae> Gerekirse bölebilirsin. apt://gparted
<hwpplayer1> bakayım sağol
<hwpplayer1> şimdi kalsın tek parça olarak
<hwpplayer1> ilk kurduğumda parçaydı ama birleştirdim
<hwpplayer1> siz hangi sürümü kullanıyorsunuz ?
<juggle> ubuntu 14.04 kullanıyorum ben
<hwpplayer1> Linux Mint 17 Qiana KDE kullanıyorum.
<hwpplayer1> arkadaşım Linux kullanmaya buradan başlamamı tavsiye etti
<hwpplayer1> bilgisayar takılıyor anlamadım
<juggle> donuyor mu
<hwpplayer1> evet
<hwpplayer1> ,kurulumda bir sorun olduğunu sanmıyorum
<juggle> bilemedim valla
<hwpplayer1> ekran kartı sorunu üzerine odaklanıyoruz
<hwpplayer1> şimdilik böyle kullanacağım
<hwpplayer1> nvidia
<juggle> forumları araştırıyorsundur
<juggle> güzel çözümler oluyor genelde
<hwpplayer1> foruma üyeyim olmadı orada konu açacağım ama arkadaş şimdilik idare etmemi söyledi
<hwpplayer1> sürüm de değiştirmeyeceğim
<philipballew> juggle, hello. Hope all is going well for you?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-07-26
<astiages> s.a
<slarikan> a slm
<hwpplayer1> merhaba öüşteri vardı
<hwpplayer1> aleyküm selam
<hwpplayer1> müşteri :)
#ubuntu-tr 2014-07-27
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<astiages> s.a
<hwpplayer1> aleyküm selam
<thiras> docker kullanan var mi?
<thiras> cok iyimis ya docker
<turgay> thiras:  kde daha pratik :)
<thiras> sanirim ayni programdan bahsetmiyoruz
<thiras> https://www.docker.com/
<turgay> evet  isim benzerliği olmuşi
<hwpplayer1> http://vimeo.com/10415935 izlemeyenlere tavsiye ederim
<hwpplayer1> Revolution OS filmi'dir kendisi
<hwpplayer1> i am on the way to be a computer geek cümlesi doğrumudur ?
<hwpplayer1> çok türkçe gözüküyor cümle bana ama
<hwpplayer1> i am going to be a computer geek  demek daha doğru sanırım
<hwpplayer1> bu arada i'm on my way diye birşey varmış onu öğrenmiş oluyorum
<suat> slmlr
<suat> ubuntu kurdum wındows gıttı
<suat> nasıl kurtarırım
<hwpplayer1> ben pek anlamam ama recovery üzerinden Windows kurabilirsin sana esas söyleyebileceğim şey Linux Mint kurmandır !
<hwpplayer1> Linux Mint 17 Qiana KDE kurmanı öneririm
<suat> ılk onu kurdum zaten bır sorunla karsılaştım
<suat> ırc de kanalları bulamayınca ubuntu kurdum
<hwpplayer1> Linux Mint ile devam etmeni öneririm sana forumdan yardım alabileceğini söyleyebilirim
<hwpplayer1> http://forum.linuxmint.net.tr/index.php burası Linux Mint forumu
<hwpplayer1> aranızda Wordpress blog'u olan var mıdır ?
<thiras> hwpplayer1, sorun nedir?
<hwpplayer1> merhaba kategori eklemek istiyorum
<hwpplayer1> hakkında yazısının yanına yeni bir bölüm
<hwpplayer1> ona bakıyorum onun dışında şimdilik sorun yok
<hwpplayer1> şimdi bir video izliyorum ve anlatıyor sağolun
<astiages> s.a
<hwpplayer1> aleyküm selam
<hwpplayer1> kafam karıştı
<suat> slmlr
<suat> Sistem > Tercihler > Adobe Flash Player
<suat> buna nasıl ulasırız
<astiages> suat:  hangi masaüstündesin
<es-es> selam, eskişehirde benle ubuntu cd'si paylaşabilecek olan, ya da nereden bulabileceğimi bilen var mı?
<suat> ınternetten ındırırsın
<es-es> internetim sınırlı, internet kafeden de cd yazdırmak falan istemedim
<astiages> es-es:  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<astiages> buradan mimamrine uygun olanı indir
<astiages> yada git bu ayın chip dergisini al, linux mint 17 veriyor
<astiages> Onu kur
<es-es> fiziksel kopya arıyorum, keşke ilk mesajda yazsaydım
<es-es> olabilir, teşekkürler.
<suat1> arkadaşlar flash ayarlarına nasıl ulaşıyoruz
<es-es> adobe'nin kendi sitesinde bir modül var oradan
<suat1> sistem/tercihler dıyor unıty de yok
<es-es> http://www.adobe.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager04.html
<suat1> ingilizcem olsa yaşardım
<astiages> http://i.stack.imgur.com/Poe3k.png
<astiages> şurada gözükmüyorsa indirip kur
<astiages> o zamn görürsün
<es-es> adresteki en i tr yap türkçe olur
<es-es> http://www.adobe.com/support/documentation/tr/flashplayer/help/settings_manager04.html
<astiages> suat1:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<suat1> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<suat1> urum bilgisi okunuyor... Bitti
<suat1> flashplugin-installer zaten en yeni sürümde.
<suat1> Aşağıdaki paketler otomatik olarak kurulmuş ve artık bu paketlere gerek duyulmuyor:
<suat1> bunu dıyor
<suat1> zaten var ben oyun oynamak ıçın ayar yapmamlazım ızın vermem gerekıyormuş
<astiages> şuradaki konu gibi mi : https://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=29671.0
<astiages> Sorunu çözmüşler, konuyu incele yardımcı olabilir
<suat1> aynende bende olmuyor yaw
<suat1> ordada cözmemişler
<suat1> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<suat1> kubuntu da bunla cözmuşler
<astiages> e sende sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras komutuyla çöz
<astiages> ubuntu da da aynı paket var
<suat1> bende aynen oyle denedım
<suat1> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<suat1> dedi
<astiages> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<suat1> ubuntu-restricted-extras zaten en yeni sürümde.
<suat> ne flashmış yaw
<astiages> birde gnash kur
<astiages> belki işe yarar
<slarikan> slm
<astiages> a.s
<hwpplayer1> a.s.
#ubuntu-tr 2015-07-20
<fnoyanisi> selam kanal
<fnoyanisi> yine kimse yok galiba
<Kartagis> bi kamyon adam var burada
<fnoyanisi> bi ses yok ki
<fnoyanisi> kutuphane gibi
<fnoyanisi> konusmak yassaagggg
<fnoyanisi> mesela soru sordum....
<fnoyanisi> ubuntu da nasil program yuklerim
<fnoyanisi> terminal den oluyor mu?
<Kartagis> sudo apt-get install <paket>
<fnoyanisi> diyorsunki geyik yok, olumune gorev aski
<fnoyanisi> (ki ayri olacak)
<Kartagis> geyik yok
<Kartagis> belki biraz antilop
<fnoyanisi> buna guldum bak :)
<Kartagis> :)
<fnoyanisi> neyse ben yatim
<fnoyanisi> gec oldu
<fnoyanisi> hadi iyi gunler
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<Kartagis> selam
<hwpplayer1> Nasıl gidiyor
<hwpplayer1> Nihayet ssh key ürettim GitHub için
<hwpplayer1> zor zannediyordum ama hemen oldu
<Kartagis> ssh-keygen -t rsa
<Kartagis> heh
<Kartagis> iyidir, senden?
<hwpplayer1> Ben de iyiyim
<hwpplayer1> Tom ve Jerry izliyordum biraz
<constantine> Arkadaşlar merhaba hexchat kullanıyorum bu kanala girebilmek için her seferinde aratıp bulup gir demem mi lazım otomatiğe bağlayamaz mıyım bunu =
<hwpplayer1> sağ tıklayıp otomatik gir denmesi lazım
<hwpplayer1> kanal listeniz varsa ki olmalı
<hwpplayer1> pidginde öyle yaptım ben
<constantine> evet sol tarafta otomatik gir yaptım bakalım kapatıp açınca girecek mi teşekkürler
<constantine> Girdi teşekkür ederim :)
<hwpplayer1> Nasılsınız
<constantine> iyiyiz çok şükür sen nasılsın
<hwpplayer1> Ben de iyiyim biraz çizgi film izledim
<hwpplayer1> Tom ve Jerry , Popcorn time ile
<hwpplayer1> Geçende robotlu bir film izledim yapay zeka
<constantine> popcorn time ücretsiz mi ?
<hwpplayer1> evet
<hwpplayer1> chappie izledim
<hwpplayer1> torrent üzerinden izleniyor filmler
<hwpplayer1> ayrıca ayar yapmaya gerek yok
<constantine> anladım chappie güzel film çocuk gibi eğitilmesi vs
<hwpplayer1> evet hele He-Man sahnesi
<hwpplayer1> Hala he-man'ciyim ben
<constantine> :) eskiler eski çizgi filmler
<hwpplayer1> Ne dağıtım kullanıyorsunuz ?
<constantine> güç seninle olsun
<hwpplayer1> Sarışın değilim artık
<hwpplayer1> eskiden ben de he-man gibi sarıydım
<constantine> manjaro kullanıyorum
<Kartagis> hwpplayer1: robotlu film dediğin AI mı?
<hwpplayer1> masaüstü nedir ?
<constantine> openbox
<constantine> sen ?
<hwpplayer1> yok Artificial intelligence da güzeldi çocuk çok duygusaldı
<Kartagis> constantine: ben Manjaro kurdum, yarım saat sonra kaldırdım
<hwpplayer1> Linux Mint 17.1 Rebecca KDE
<constantine> Kartagis: Neden ?
<constantine> kişiye özel nasıl yazıyorsun ?
<hwpplayer1> Openbox biraz zahmetli ama hoş oluyor
<hwpplayer1> komut satırına hakimseniz falan iyi
<hwpplayer1> sanal masaüstü oluyor mu onda
<constantine> ben gayet memnunum denemedim ama olur heralde
<constantine> neden olmasın
<hwpplayer1> openbox bir pencere yöneticisi diye okudum
<hwpplayer1> yani tam bir masaüstü değil
<constantine> aynen çok hafif
<hwpplayer1> ondan şüphelendim
<hwpplayer1> olur herhalde sanal masaüstü
<hwpplayer1> ben KDE'de Dolphin ve Yakuake'yi seviyorum
<hwpplayer1> KDE connect uygulaması var
<constantine> şu awesome vm ve xmonad var çok hoşuma gitti kurdum falan ama çoook uğraştırıyor
<hwpplayer1> onları bilmiyorum
<constantine> mouse kullandırtmıyor değişik bi bakın isterseniz
<hwpplayer1> sanalda denerim
<constantine> http://img01.deviantart.net/cac9/i/2011/224/5/e/awesome_wm____green_by_xenull-d46csfn.png
<hwpplayer1> güzel uğraşı
<hwpplayer1> Ben 3D efekt deneyeyim dedim ama hasar var yapıda
<hwpplayer1> Sonra vazgeçtim 3D küpten
<hwpplayer1> sanal masaüstü yeterli
<constantine> 3D masaüstünden bahsediyorsun sanırım
<hwpplayer1> Küp efekti var ya
<constantine> Masaüstleri arasında geçiş küp efektiyle
<hwpplayer1> evet onun gibi birşey
<hwpplayer1> sanal masaüstü ile 3d olayı arasındaki farkı anlayamadım
<hwpplayer1> mesela desktop masaüstü etkinliğindeyim
<hwpplayer1> sanal açmışsam desktop'u sanallaştırıyor sanki
<hwpplayer1> karışık geldi biraz
<hwpplayer1> henüz çözemedim
<constantine> anlamadım :)
<constantine> sanallaştırıyor sanki nasıl
<hwpplayer1> KDE ortamında etkinlik diye birşey var
<hwpplayer1> Masaüstü bir etkinlik oluyor
<hwpplayer1> Desktop etkinliğindeyken 3D efekti açıp sanal masaüstleri oluşturduğumda
<hwpplayer1> geri dönmek istediğimde nerde olduğumu karıştırıyorum
<hwpplayer1> hangi etkinliğe döneceğimi karıştırıyorum
<hwpplayer1> 1. etkinlik 2. 3. vs benim gözümde karışıyor
<hwpplayer1> etkinlik artı sanal masaüstü gibi birşey oluyor
<constantine> kde çok kullandım ama o etkinlik muhabbetlerine hiç girmedim :)
<constantine> bu popcorn time çok hoşmuş
<hwpplayer1> direk ressmi sitesinden indirseniz yeter
<hwpplayer1> a.out dosyasını çalıştırın tamam
<constantine> aynen kurmadım bile
<constantine> direk çalıştı
<constantine> izliyorum :D
<constantine> bayaa iyi
<hwpplayer1> ben font liberate dosyasını yükledim açılmıyordu yoksa
<hwpplayer1> onun gibi bir dosya yükledim ismini unuttum
<hwpplayer1> Ben Pardus ile başladım
<hwpplayer1> Sonra arkadaş tavsiyesi ile Linux Mint KDE yükledim
<hwpplayer1> arada sanalda denediklerim var
<hwpplayer1> eski hdd diskin yarısına sistem kurdum
<hwpplayer1> gparted olayını öğrenmiş oldum
<hwpplayer1> ssd diskte tek Linux Mint var şimdi
<constantine> o akıyordur o zaman bilgisayar :)
<hwpplayer1> güncelleme alarak üst sürüm geçiyor falan
<hwpplayer1> evet bir ara takıldı nedense
<hwpplayer1> sonra düzeldi
<hwpplayer1> ssd disk programında bug var ama
<hwpplayer1> sıcaklık ölçen programda
<hwpplayer1> samsung ssd bugı
<hwpplayer1> Pardus'ta ilk işim paneli uçurmak oldu
<constantine> ilginç nasıl bi bug
<hwpplayer1> incelemedim bakayım
<hwpplayer1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/474669/ssd-temperature-sensor-readout-with-hddtemp
<hwpplayer1> Sonra panele sürükle bıraka falan alıştım
<constantine> peki teşekkürler
<hwpplayer1> Siz ne zamandır bilgisayar kullanıyorsunuz
<hwpplayer1> ve GNU/Linux
<constantine> 3 yıl oldu sanırım siz ?
<hwpplayer1> Benim 1 yıl olacak
<hwpplayer1> Gerçi bu şekilde detaylı bilgisayar kullanmaya da 1 yıldır devam ediyorum
<hwpplayer1> Önceden kullanırdım gerçi
<hwpplayer1> MS-DOS falan
<hwpplayer1> Bilgisayarla neler yapıyorsunuz ?
<constantine> bu gün alarm uygulaması yaptım
<constantine> python dilinde
<hwpplayer1> Güzelmiş
<constantine> ama sıkıntılar var timer kullanayım dedim timer donduruyor kilitliyor programı
<hwpplayer1> gtk mı qt mi
<constantine> gtk
<constantine> tkinter ile
<hwpplayer1> algoritma mı yanlış
<constantine> ya aslında timer değil sleep komutunu kullanıp mesela 1 saniye bekletip kontrol ettiriyorum ama sleep komutu bitiriyor donduruyor bişey yapıyor :D
<constantine> şu an ki zamanla kurulan zaman aynı mı diye soruyorum
<hwpplayer1> hata kodu vs baktınız mı internette
<constantine> hata yok aslında direk kilitleniyor
<hwpplayer1> aslında yükleyin githuba düzeltilir
<constantine> githup kullanmadım hiç nasıl olacak acaba
<hwpplayer1> üye olup ssh key ile bağlanıyorsunuz
<hwpplayer1> https://help.github.com/articles/generating-ssh-keys/
<constantine> peki yüklemeyi deneyeceğim şimdi
<hwpplayer1> önce bir deneme dosyası atın
<hwpplayer1> iyi geceler kolay gelsin
<hwpplayer1> kendinize iyi bakın
<hwpplayer1> geçmiş bayramınız mübarek olsun
#ubuntu-tr 2015-07-21
<constantine> Arkadaşlar merhaba nasılsınız keyifler nasıl ? Linux yaz kampı 2015 e katılan var mı aranızda ?
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<hwpplayer1> nasılsınız
#ubuntu-tr 2015-07-22
<fnoyanisi> selam linux severler
<fnoyanisi> ozgir yaziliim gonulluleri
<Kartagis> selam
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis : buranin muhtari oldun gaari :)
<Kartagis> evet ya hatta kacak saraya da gittim
<fnoyanisi> ooooo
<fnoyanisi> bi reboot geliyom
<fnoyanisi> geldim
<Kartagis> 8 dakika
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar , nasılsınız ?
#ubuntu-tr 2015-07-23
<zubak> sa bi kaç bi şey soracaktım müsait olan varmı
<hwpplayer1> Ben değilim ama forumda bir sorsanız
<zubak> tamam teşekkürler
<hwpplayer1> sağolun kolay gelsin
#ubuntu-tr 2015-07-24
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis gunaydin
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> kanal kalabalikmis
<fnoyanisi> var mi kimse, yoksa bot/troll mu
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis memur
<fnoyanisi> f0und bot
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: "bot" is not a valid command.
<fnoyanisi> f0und : yuru git simdi
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: ":" is not a valid command.
#ubuntu-tr 2015-07-25
<erhanahmet> Merhaba, benim LTS sürümleriyle ilgili bir sorum olacak. Ubuntu kurulu olarak gelen bir Dell dizüstü bilgisayar aldım. Bilgisayar Ubuntu 12.04 LTS kurulu olarak geldi ve oldukça memnunum. Dell'in internet sitesine baktığımda kullandığım model için Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, Windows 7 32-bit & 64-bit ve Windows 8.1 64-bit işletim sistemlerinin desteklendiğini görüyorum. Şu anda bilgisayar gerekli tüm sürücüler içi
<erhanahmet> 14.04 LTS'yi temiz kurulum olarak yükleyip sorun alanlar olmuş araştırmalarıma göre. Yazılım güncelleyici de 14.04 LTS'ye yükseltmiyor. Benim sorum Nisan 2017'de 12.04 LTS için destek bittiğinde ben 12.04 kullanmaya devam edersem bana etkisi ne olur şeklinde.
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<hwpplayer1> http://www.vladstudio.com/wallpaperclocks/browse.php?skip=0
<hwpplayer1> ben KDE masaüstünde kullanıyorum
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<hwpplayer1> nasılsınız ?
<hwpplayer1> libre.fm dinleyelim dinletelim
<hwpplayer1> Sistemi daha yeni kullanmaya başladım gibi
<hwpplayer1> özelleştirmeler falan
<hwpplayer1> klavye kısayolları , mouse ayarları
<hwpplayer1> sistem servisleri
<hwpplayer1> bilmediğim yerler var tabi
<hwpplayer1> kurcalamaya devam ediyorum
<Kartagis> ohooo
<Kartagis> 1 yıldır buradasın, daha yeni mi başladın?
<hwpplayer1> dümdüz kullanıyordum valla
<hwpplayer1> odun gibi
<hwpplayer1> emacs -nw olayını bile 1 aydır kullanıyorum
<Kartagis> o ne yapıyor?
<hwpplayer1> sudo kate gedit vs yapıyordum da
<hwpplayer1> komut satırı emacs
<hwpplayer1> vi gibi
<hwpplayer1> nano gibi
<Kartagis> emacs'ın ne olduğunu biliyorum
<Kartagis> -nw ne yapıyor?
<hwpplayer1> no window demek
<hwpplayer1> no gui yani
<hwpplayer1>  -nw, --no-window-system
<hwpplayer1>                       Tell Emacs not to create a graphical frame.  If you use this switch when invoking Emacs from an xterm(1) window, display is done in that window.
<hwpplayer1> solak fareye geçtim
<hwpplayer1> malesef sağ elde
<hwpplayer1> hangi masaüstünü kullanıyorsunuz
<Kartagis> gnome
<hwpplayer1> gnome nasıl özelleştirme konusunda
<hwpplayer1> beş dk kullandım gnome debianda sanalda
<hwpplayer1> kali linuxta baktım biraz daha uzun
<Kartagis> benim tek yaptığım özelleştirme duvar kağıdı
<hwpplayer1> bir site vardı GPL resim foto sitesi
<hwpplayer1> ama unuttum neresiydi
<hwpplayer1> şimdi ihtiyaç duymuyorum bakarım sonra
<hwpplayer1> ubuntu gnome'da internet üzerinde de arama yapıyor sanırım
<hwpplayer1> sizin gnomeda ara diyince internette arama yapıyor mu
<hwpplayer1> sadece lokal verileri mi arıyor yoksa
<Kartagis> hwpplayer1: lorempixel.com olabilir mi?
<hwpplayer1> Burayı ilk defa görüyorum
<hwpplayer1> teşekkürler
<Kartagis> rica ederim. hatta ufak bir betik ile istediğin sayıda görsel indirebilirsin
<hwpplayer1> Deneyeceğim ilerde
<Kartagis> for i in $(seq 1 100);do wget http://lorempixel.com/400/200/ -O $i.jpg;done
<Kartagis> heh, 100 görsel 26 saniyede indi
#ubuntu-tr 2015-07-26
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar
#ubuntu-tr 2016-07-25
<ogny> guzel bir hafta baslangici dilegiyle
<firehawk> merhaba arkadaşlar
<firehawk> sizlere bir konuda danışmak birşey danışmak istiyorum
<firehawk> ben çok uzman bir linux kullanıcısı değilim
<firehawk> bugüne kadar kullandığım dağıtımlar pardus pisi paket yapılı olan
<firehawk> ubuntu ve linux mint'dir.
<firehawk> opensuse ve fedorayı kullanmadım daha doğrusu kurulum aşamaları ne zaman niyetlensem zor geldiği için cesaret edemedim. Birde malum her iki dağıtım mp3 desteklemiyor
<firehawk> dışarıdan depo eklemem lazım codecler için
<firehawk> Birde aklımda manjaro var sanırım arch alt yapılı
<firehawk> bilgisayarım asus k55vd-sx599h
<firehawk>  UEFI bootlu
<firehawk> şu an win 10 yanına linux mint kullanıyorum ama ekran kartı sorunu çıkarıyor ara sıra..
<firehawk>  paylaşımsız ekran kartı olduğu için intel ve nvidia ekran kartı sürücülerini birlikte kullanıyor. Hatta nvidia menusüne tıkladığımda cihaz performans modunda nvidia tasarruf konusunda intel sürücülerini kullanmamı tavsiye ediyor. Ne zaman nvidia kullansam fare imleci görünmüyor cinnamon masa üstü beklenmedik şekilde kapandı diyor. Zar zor zairo dock ile açıp kapattım bilgisayarı...İntel ekran sürücüsünde bu sor
<firehawk> unu yapmadı aklım almadı. Sorun ne olabilir onuda bilmiyorum.
<firehawk> Birde acaba dedim misal manjaro'yla triple boot yapsam win 10, linux mint, manjaro gibi
<firehawk>  paket yapıları deb'den farklı olduğunu duydum ama hem triple boot olayı hem de driver sorunu olup olmayacağı ve son olarak manjaroda paket yüklemek mint kadar kolaymı
<firehawk> tecrübeli arkadaşlarımın yorumlarını bekliyorum. ya da alternatif dağıtım önerirlerse de çok sevinirim..
#ubuntu-tr 2016-07-26
<Ahmethan> selamun aleyküm
<Ahmethan> Kali Linux ile ilgili yardımcı olabilecek videolar atarmısınız
<thiras> Ahmethan, google
<Ahmethan> apt-get install figlet
<Ahmethan> komutu çalışmıyor n eyapmalıyım
<thiras> Ahmethan, google
<firehawk> merhaba arkadaşlar iyi geceler
<firehawk> müsaitseniz size bir şey soracaktım
<firehawk> benim 60 gb linux minte ayırdığım 20 gb da manjaroya ayırdığım yer var diskimde
<firehawk> sormam gereken soru şu gparted ile linux mint kurulu diskimin boyutunu 40 gb a düşürsem linux mint zarar görür mü çünkü niyetim 20 gb'lık boş alan yaratıp
<firehawk> oraya fedora kurmak
<firehawk> farklı dağıtımların paket yapıları hakkında bilgi sahibi olmak amaçlı deneyeceğimde windows'tan disk alanı alacağıma linux mintten alayım diyorum
#ubuntu-tr 2016-07-30
<manjaro-kde5-> arkadaşlar
<manjaro-kde5-> merhaba
<manjaro-kde5-> size birşey danışacaktım
<manjaro-kde5-> ben triple boot linux kurmak istiyorum windows'un yanına
<manjaro-kde5-> yaşadığım sorun şu ben daha önce triple boot mint manjaro ve fedora kurdum lakin fedorayı kurduktan sonra bilgisayar sapıttı grub'ta kurduğum diğer sistemler görmesine rağmen mint ve manjaroya erişemedim
<manjaro-kde5-> ama aklımda iki soru var şimdi muhtemelen C'den ayırdığım 20 gb mint'te kurmuştum D'den ayırdığım 2 parça 20'şer gb alanada manjaro ve fedora kurmuştum. Hata ondan mı yoksa her dağıtım kurduğumda ayrı ayrı her dağıtıma efi boot bölmesi kurmamdan mı çıktı sıkıntı. En son fedorayı kuruncaya kadar grub'tan diğer sistemlere erişebiliyordum.
<manjaro-kde5-> Aklımdaki diğer bir soruda şu acaba diyorum her kurduğum dağıtım için ayrı ayrı her kurulumda her dağıtım için ayrı efi bölmeleri oluşturmuştum.
<manjaro-kde5-> Şimdi grubta hata gördüğüm için şimdi linux sistemlerin tamamını sildim yeniden windows yanına kurmayı düşünüyorum. Bu sefer D'den  3 tane 20 gb alan ayırdım her bir dağıtım için ve ilk fedorayı kurdum kurarkende fedora için efi partition kurdum. Diğer dağıtımlar için ayrı ayrı efi partition ve swap alanı kurmalımıyım ne dersiniz..
#ubuntu-tr 2018-07-24
<LinuxTabletUser> Windows Yanına Nasıl Ubuntu Kurarım?
<LinuxTabletUser> !usb
<LinuxTabletUser> !cd
#ubuntu-tr 2018-07-26
<sarp> sa
#ubuntu-tr 2018-07-29
<ne14u> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2020-07-25
<nariyel> Selam. Türkler hıç ubuntu kullanmıyor mı
